# Knit in church?



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

During WWII, the ladies knitted hats, gloves, scarves, sweaters, etc., for the service men. Many of them knitted in church. I have found that I can concentrate on a lecture (knitted a lot in school lectures) and remember what is said better if I am knitting. Lots of times I knit while I watch a sermon on TV. However, I have been a bit hesitant about knitting in church. Do you think people would think it was bad, that I was not attentive, did not have the right attitude? I would probably be knitting hats for charity because that is the best thing I do without a pattern.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

If you are questioning what people in church would think then you probably should not. Just the movement would be distracting. In prayer groups, bible study--if you ask first, you'll get your answer, even if it's in "body language".


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

MissNettie said:


> During WWII, the ladies knitted hats, gloves, scarves, sweaters, etc., for the service men. Many of them knitted in church. I have found that I can concentrate on a lecture (knitted a lot in school lectures) and remember what is said better if I am knitting. Lots of times I knit while I watch a sermon on TV. However, I have been a bit hesitant about knitting in church. Do you think people would think it was bad, that I was not attentive, did not have the right attitude? I would probably be knitting hats for charity because that is the best thing I do without a pattern.


I'm afraid I would find it distracting if someone near me was knitting in church. Just the constant movement, let alone any soft clicking of needles would be annoying. It isn't a matter of WHAT you're knitting or why. I understand your wanting to do this, but I honestly don't believe it's the time or place.


----------



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

I normally don't do this, but please search for this topic which had been asked before. The last time it was asked there were 37 pages of people giving their opinions and others being judgmental. It was the most uncomfortable KP topic that I ever saw.


----------



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/search.jsp?q=Church&u=&s=0

It's located here. My opinion? Knit. And the only one who has any right to judge you is God.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

I think I would be watching what was being knit, so probably not a good thing in church.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I wouldn't at church, since I would want my time to be focused on fellowship and worship. I can knit, when I get home.


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)

I would love to knit in church but always find myself taking notes. If you sat next to me knitting I wouldn't mind a bit. After all, He gave you this gift! Usually people sit in about the same place each week with more or less the same people nearby -- why don't you ask them if it would bother them I'd you knit? 
Also, some churches are more laid back than others, what is your church like? I get the feeling you have a concern about this already, and that is causing you to put on the brakes.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I wouldn't want to distract others.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

personaly I could not I take notes on what is being said and look up the scriptures quoted..and i need to concentrate and i personally can not do two things at once....


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

A friend of mine knits or crochets but when the service starts she stops and pays attention. I never done it I figure its my quiet time to pray


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

If I was to knit in church my husband of 48 years would hang me. He teases me all the time. Walks past the living room with his hands together as though he was knitting and makes the sound of a squirrel. I refuse to let me down....I just keep knitting


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm sure God doesn't care.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

knezmom said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/search.jsp?q=Church&u=&s=0
> 
> It's located here. My opinion? Knit. And the only one who has any right to judge you is God.


I'm not judging the issue of doing something in church other than listening to the service. I'm saying that I have a right to be able to do that without being distracted. Is God judging me for that opinion?


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

As others have said, to each his/her own, but I would only bring my knitting if I thought there would be a time I'd be waiting either before or after service. I'd have to put it away during worship and the sermon. Just my personal conviction.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

In the Catholic Church there is so much sit, stand, kneel, that I wouldn't be able to concentrate on the knitting. I also think it would be very distracting to the others around me. Finally, I think our current priest would come snatch the knitting from my hand because I wasn't being reverent enough.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

When I went to church I always fell asleep. I think knitting is better than snoring! People sitting by you REALLY hate that!


----------



## grannypat99 (Jun 22, 2012)

My daughter (who lives in another city) often knits in church during the sermon. As far as I know, no one has ever said anything to her about it. She only works on small projects that she can carry in her purse, so you would have to be sitting nearby to notice.

I would like to knit during the sermon because I can focus and listen better if my hands are busy; however, I am afraid that someone else might find it distracting, so I don't. If I could figure out a way to keep my hands hidden from those sitting nearby, I would do it in a minute!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I wait until after the Sacrament. That way I don't have to suddenly put down the work and accept the first or second part and can concentrate on the service. I would go to sleep if I allowed myself to sit for five minutes straight after the one religious activity...so I have crochet or knitting to try and stay awake. I hear better if awake.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't go to church but I can't see why not, if you are still listening to what is going on then why not, you are actually achieving something rather than sitting doing nothing for however long it takes


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

MissNettie said:


> During WWII, the ladies knitted hats, gloves, scarves, sweaters, etc., for the service men. Many of them knitted in church. I have found that I can concentrate on a lecture (knitted a lot in school lectures) and remember what is said better if I am knitting. Lots of times I knit while I watch a sermon on TV. However, I have been a bit hesitant about knitting in church. Do you think people would think it was bad, that I was not attentive, did not have the right attitude? I would probably be knitting hats for charity because that is the best thing I do without a pattern.


Knitting in church -- or doing anything that would distract others from their time of worship -- is very rude and disrespectful. There is a time and place for knitting, and it is not in church.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

It might be something to ask your "Preacher/Pastor/__ ." 
If I were the preacher I wouldn't care as long as you were listening. It wouldn't be more distracting than people blowing their noses, children wiggling, people with physical problems, and the other things normally going on. 
I would probably sit in the back of the church where one would see the motion of my hands. I must be weird, but my needles don't click when I knit.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

knezmom said:


> I normally don't do this, but please search for this topic which had been asked before. The last time it was asked there were 37 pages of people giving their opinions and others being judgmental. It was the most uncomfortable KP topic that I ever saw.


I remember that thread -- I think it was the one where I was flamed and damned to hell for daring to say that one should not knit in church.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Many years ago I was poked in the back, by an old lady and told my hat was suitable for church, What would she had done if I been knitting,


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

I think it would be highly disrespectful to be knitting during a service. Sad that we can't devote an hour or two a week to prayer without knitting.


----------



## CindyV (Nov 7, 2012)

I too can listen better with busy hands. I learned that about myself in high school. Maybe in the rooms for mothers with their babies. I don't think you would be distracting anyone there. ;-)


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't knit in church, because I feel if I do, then other people have a right to bring along their projects to work on -- afghans, counted cross stitch, scrapbooking... tole painting? Once I did, during the Maundy Thursday Watch during the night. I figured if I had been sitting up at that event originally, I'd have brought my knitting. At home, when I'm knitting, I'll read religious readings and meditate on what I read slowly. But that is the spiritual interfering with knitting. At church, my purpose is spiritual, so I don't let my knitting interfere.

Unless I sit behind someone wearing a complicated Cable Knit Sweater! Then I move to sit somewhere with less distraction.

Carol K in OH


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

knezmom said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/search.jsp?q=Church&u=&s=0
> 
> It's located here. My opinion? Knit. And the only one who has any right to judge you is God.


This is so true and just so you know I knit and crochet in church no one has said anything and I am working on prayer shawls and or hats for the troops or the homless so if it helps you to listen then go for it maybe use bamboo they are not so loud :lol: and as you I can listen better if I am doing something I even knit/crochet in my group sesshions at the VA


----------



## gailshirley (Sep 8, 2012)

MissNettie said:


> During WWII, the ladies knitted hats, gloves, scarves, sweaters, etc., for the service men. Many of them knitted in church. I have found that I can concentrate on a lecture (knitted a lot in school lectures) and remember what is said better if I am knitting. Lots of times I knit while I watch a sermon on TV. However, I have been a bit hesitant about knitting in church. Do you think people would think it was bad, that I was not attentive, did not have the right attitude? I would probably be knitting hats for charity because that is the best thing I do without a pattern.


i dont attend church but i do pray often every day .i can be knitting washing dishes or even watching the birds play.i believe that god in his infinite wisdom loves us all and that the purpose of going to church would be to join in fellowship and worship.i say you knit if you want to it doesnt detract from your hearts desire to worship.


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

sbel3555 said:


> I think it would be highly disrespectful to be knitting during a service. Sad that we can't devote an hour or two a week to prayer without knitting.


that is your opinon but for those of us who can listen and retain what we have heard I dont see that it is disrespectful at all


----------



## MrsMacCap (Jul 20, 2011)

Sine said:


> In the Catholic Church there is so much sit, stand, kneel, that I wouldn't be able to concentrate on the knitting. I also think it would be very distracting to the others around me. Finally, I think our current priest would come snatch the knitting from my hand because I wasn't being reverent enough.


I totally agree, I understand that you are there to participate in the mass and I think that would be really difficult to do wholeheartedly with knitting in progress, as well as distracting others. I often say that the Church knew what it was doing geting us up, down and shaking all around - no chance of a snooze! And the risk of jabbing someone! I'd have to say no, this is your time in the week to really connect with God and community. But - praying about knitting . . .


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, that's a good reason to not bring knitting, because of all the change in posture. 

Once I heard the familiar click of knitting needles behind me. That was on Christmas one year, when we had to get there an hour and a half early to be sure to get a seat. I thought that was a good idea. Other people were talking, and nothing was going on yet at the altar. 

This past Christmas, the overflow crowd went to Mass in the gym. So I went straight to the gym and didn't hesitate to knit for the hour until all the seats and bleachers filled up. Then I put my project into my purse and they played Christmas carols and songs to keep us (children and impatient adults) busy until the liturgy started.


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

gailshirley said:


> MissNettie said:
> 
> 
> > During WWII, the ladies knitted hats, gloves, scarves, sweaters, etc., for the service men. Many of them knitted in church. I have found that I can concentrate on a lecture (knitted a lot in school lectures) and remember what is said better if I am knitting. Lots of times I knit while I watch a sermon on TV. However, I have been a bit hesitant about knitting in church. Do you think people would think it was bad, that I was not attentive, did not have the right attitude? I would probably be knitting hats for charity because that is the best thing I do without a pattern.
> ...


so true God talks to us through our hearts I even pray while I am driving


----------



## PABSKB (May 1, 2011)

I like to take notes, look up scripture. Out of consideration for others, I would not want to be the cause of distraction. The constant hand movement would bother me.


----------



## hobbydiva (Jan 31, 2011)

Why not ask your priest or minister? I have a friend who attends a different church than I. A knitter's group from that church were finishing up a pile of hats for a charity event and they got permission to sit together, in the back of the church (last pew) and knit during the service. They bothered no one, and when the event was through, the priest and the entire congregation blessed the hats and sent them on their way.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes thee would be people who would think the worst of you, not me BTW as I am the same though I never knitted during lectures. I wish I had I might have done better in college  . There was a discussion here a while back about knitting in church, not during the service but during a ladies group meeting and there were several rather nasty comments on it. Before you try it have a word with your pastor.


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

I would not knit in church. It would appear that you were more interested in your knitting than the service and would probably be distracting to other people.


----------



## judymh (Jun 30, 2011)

Our church prayer shawl group knits and crochets in church all the time. We went to the pastor and asked his permission to work on prayer shawls. He told the congregation what we were doing and there has been no further discussions about it.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

knezmom said:


> I normally don't do this, but please search for this topic which had been asked before. The last time it was asked there were 37 pages of people giving their opinions and others being judgmental. It was the most uncomfortable KP topic that I ever saw.


I have to agree with you.


----------



## bizzielizzie (Dec 9, 2012)

probably better than nodding off! You might find others join you


----------



## spinninggoddess (Jan 4, 2013)

I think it depends on what church you belong to and the norms of that community. Being Catholic, there is no way I would bring my knitting to Mass, even to work on before Mass started. Mass is much more than a sermon, so it would not be right. But maybe in other churches where you are there to listen, people would not find it disrespectful or sinful. But I think that a good rule of thumb might be if you even question it, then maybe you shouldn't.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

No matter what you do, there will be someone to judge you. Examine your own heart and do what you feel is right; forget what other people may think.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh no not this again. That thread was terrible, people were getting so personal and so rude and nasty to each other, pm's were being posted.lets hope there are no judgments this time.

Personally I don't go to church but I don't think it's any more of a distraction than someone coughing, wiping their nose, picking their nose or wriggling around on those uncomfortable hard seats. It's up to you whether you want to knit or not. There will always be someone to judge you no matter what.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I knit/crochet before church, never during sermons, but do knit/crochet during SS. And I can concentrate on what is said because all my knitting/crocheting is "mindless", no pattern to follow, just knitting/crocheting. Things that need concentration I don't do anywhere I need to concentrate on patterns, etc.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I knit during sermons, also look up points in the sermon on my tablet. It's either that or sleep. I don't knit during prayers or singing.


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

I recently went to a lecture by a well known, very animated speaker and found myself distracted by the lady doing needlepoint, the other lady using very large knitting needles, the woman directly in front of me doing 2 sleeves at a time and another woman whose work I could not see. Maybe under different circumstances, I wouldn't have minded (I used to crochet very small things myself many years ago) but this speaker used facial expressions, body movements and hand gestures as part of his delivery and all those would have been missed by these ladies. These ladies were regulars and I wasn't so I guess they had come to an understanding with the speaker but boy did they misss a lot.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Regardless of the content of the sermon I feel a church service of any denomination is meant for worship rather than knitting...just my humble opinion


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Is not the basic reason for this to have the 7th day of rest? Unless this is more of a meeting or business during a regular week day.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Interesting subject, I sometimes get a little bored during the sermon but we Catholics would have the alternative of praying the rosary thus keeping our fingers busy. I might add that I knit on the way to church and back from church but of course this means that my husband is driving, other than that I don't think I could knit while at Mass.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

If you have to ask, you have already answered your own question.


----------



## bbarker39 (Mar 8, 2011)

I knit in Church and everybody is fine with it. I have a sleep disorder and if I just sit still for about 10 minutes I'll start to fall asleep. If I knit I hear the sermon and retain it better otherwise I would be just fighting to stay awake. I asked our pastor and he didn't care if I knitted during church. Of course I don't knit during prayer time or while singing the songs.


----------



## Timeflies54 (May 30, 2011)

I knit/crochet on the way to mass and on the way home. Once we are in church, my full attention is on the mass. 

How would you feel if you had a chance to talk to God face to face and he sat there, doing some craft project? Would you feel slighted?


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Personally I don't think its right to knit durring a church service. you are not only distracting for the people around you but the preacher as well. Church is a time for God" I think we have more then enough time for our hobbies without taking away from that time.


MissNettie said:


> During WWII, the ladies knitted hats, gloves, scarves, sweaters, etc., for the service men. Many of them knitted in church. I have found that I can concentrate on a lecture (knitted a lot in school lectures) and remember what is said better if I am knitting. Lots of times I knit while I watch a sermon on TV. However, I have been a bit hesitant about knitting in church. Do you think people would think it was bad, that I was not attentive, did not have the right attitude? I would probably be knitting hats for charity because that is the best thing I do without a pattern.


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

If church service was simply a lecture then I wouldn't have a problem with it. But this is a worship service and we should be there to worship God. My opinion is that this is not a time to be knitting.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

No, MissNettie, please dont knit in church. It would be a sign of disrespect...(it was different during WW2) and also very distracting to people around you who are concentrating on the sermon and the service. Going to church is a time of prayer and devotion, not knitting or anything else. Just my humble opinion.

Anna


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

By, coincidence, I took my knitting to church this morning but only knit after the service, when people are socialising over a cup of tea. It wouldn't worry me if others did knit but I know some people think it's not the thing to do.

I find I concentrate on lectures, etc, better when knitting.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> During WWII, the ladies knitted hats, gloves, scarves, sweaters, etc., for the service men. Many of them knitted in church. I have found that I can concentrate on a lecture (knitted a lot in school lectures) and remember what is said better if I am knitting. Lots of times I knit while I watch a sermon on TV. However, I have been a bit hesitant about knitting in church. Do you think people would think it was bad, that I was not attentive, did not have the right attitude? I would probably be knitting hats for charity because that is the best thing I do without a pattern.


I have a friend who knits in church. I personally have always put my knitting away when the service starts. I asked her one time about knitting in church and she said that she can focus better on what Pastor was saying because she doesn't "fidget" as much when knitting and can sit longer. She did say that before she brought her knitting with her she sat down and discussed with the Pastor because she knew that people in her church would complain to the pastor instead of coming directly to her and she was right. The pastor gave her full approval. She told her that she'd rather she be knitting than sleeping during her sermons.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

No knitting in GODS HOUSE,it would be like your cell phone going off. No way,not there.I wouldn't even think about it.


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

I've knit in church several times. I too, am more attentive, my mind doesn't wander. Usually I'll hear something and that'll set my mind off onto a Chinese Checker display of thought hopping. LoL I watch the pastor far more than I normally would. I use all the same head nodding and eye contact (I don't look at my knitting while knitting anyway) that I otherwise would ( I love listening to sermons) Also, I'm pretty confined to my own personal space while knitting. I don't know how anyone else would even notice, particularly with bamboo needles. I only knit during the time before the service starts and during the sermon usually, just for logistical purposes: as a Lutheran it's up and down, up and down most of the other times. I plan ahead and bring a quiet bag and easy projects. Haven't seen, felt, or heard one complaint yet. BTW: do u find that it helps u remember the sermon better too?


----------



## All in stitches (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello , I will sometimes take my knitting or crocheting to church ,but only knit or crochet, say between choir practice and church. You see I am ADHD and to have someone doing something other then listening to the Word of God being Preach may be disruptive to some others around me who may just need what is being Preached , but they can not focus on what is being said because of constant movement. Yes I too knit and crochet while listening to Preaching tapes of CD"s. I hope this will help.


----------



## Santafebound (Jan 13, 2013)

I knit in church but I sit on the back row and no one is near me. This way I can not distract anyone. Also I only knit in the wed night service since that one is very laid back


----------



## sterry (May 29, 2012)

I agree that it might be something you'd enjoy doing, but being in church isn't the same as listening to a preacher on TV. I think church is a community prayer experience...imagine people coming to church with their hobbies or passions. For example, working on their embroidery or whittling some wood, or sketching.


----------



## flyingrabbit (Oct 8, 2012)

I have so little time to knit and I take whatever opportunities I can - this includes worship services and even concerts BUT I try to sit where others won't be distracted and if others are next to me I ask if it would bother them...if they say "yes" I have a choice to move or ....squirm. LOL....


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> During WWII, the ladies knitted hats, gloves, scarves, sweaters, etc., for the service men. Many of them knitted in church. I have found that I can concentrate on a lecture (knitted a lot in school lectures) and remember what is said better if I am knitting. Lots of times I knit while I watch a sermon on TV. However, I have been a bit hesitant about knitting in church. Do you think people would think it was bad, that I was not attentive, did not have the right attitude? I would probably be knitting hats for charity because that is the best thing I do without a pattern.


I think it would depend of the church and the congregation..some churches are more geared to family doings than others ..I was brought up to going to church to pray..listening to the priest and receiving communion..I think that this would be frowned upon..they have groups that meet at a specified time and place for gatherings and knitting prayer shawls etc. So I guess it's how your church would be.


----------



## Omeghan (Oct 21, 2012)

As mentioned by others, This has been discussed previously to the tune of 37 pages. And in my humble opinion it should be in general chatting....

Please read the turmoil this caused in November.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-123525-1.html


----------



## 53knit (Jan 11, 2013)

If you are doing "mindless" knitting as in not counting or reading patterns I see nothing wrong with it. I knit to relax and it helps me to concentrate. I would pray about it, listen for the answer and follow His direction. We are not to judge others. Only you know the answer for you. I must admit I would often like to knit in church as well. On occasion I have and it bothered on one to my knowledge. I pray you are peace with whatever you decide.


----------



## wojo75 (May 28, 2012)

If you question what you are thinking of doing, don't do it.


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

several years ago we started a prayer shawl ministry at our church and have given away hundreds of shawls. we also give a smaller version called a 'pocket prayer shawl' to our visitors in a welcoming packet. we asked our pastor if he minded if we worked on our shawls during church. he agreed but 1. we sit near the back of the church 2. we ask the folks around us if it bothers them, explaining what we are working on 3. we only work on charity projects 4. if it seems to bother someone we put it away. we have about 4-6 people knitting every week. i concentrate much better when i am knitting. so everyone needs to do what they feel is right, but in our congregation, under theses conditions, we have everyone's 'blessing'. it is a complicated topic, and for sure not every congregation would be open to this, but i am so grateful for at least an hour when i can make progress on these prayer shawls. take care everyone.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I get distracted enough as it is because I am manic and it is hard for me to do two things at once. I can't even knit if the TV is going. I have to do one thing at a time and I think that when I am in church I must focus on that. I think in this case you just must listen to what your heart is telling you because that is God speaking to you most of the time. But, there are some people that might get very upset if you sit there knitting...........but only because they didn't think of doing it first!


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

I've never seen anyone in my church, but I've seen a friend of mine tat. She is making flowers for cards. She is not distracting. I would feel uncomfortable knitting myself. If you feel comfortable knitting, then knit!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I would say it depends on your church and its members. At the church my son and daughter-in-law attend there are several members who knit during the service. It is completely accepted.


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

I miss having Wed services. :-( Our new pastor stopped them. Sorry for the interjection. You just brought up good memories.


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> During WWII, the ladies knitted hats, gloves, scarves, sweaters, etc., for the service men. Many of them knitted in church. I have found that I can concentrate on a lecture (knitted a lot in school lectures) and remember what is said better if I am knitting. Lots of times I knit while I watch a sermon on TV. However, I have been a bit hesitant about knitting in church. Do you think people would think it was bad, that I was not attentive, did not have the right attitude? I would probably be knitting hats for charity because that is the best thing I do without a pattern.


I knit in church all the time. However, I limit my project to one that I am working on for our church knitting group that includes a Prayer Shawl/Peace Pod Ministry (associated with Women 4 Women Knitting 4 Peace).


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I knit when I am at church meetings....I asked our minister first, and she very enthusiastically said "yes". We have two knitters who knit in church. They do sit in the back, and most people do not know that they are knitting. I choose not to knit in church because of "getting up and down" for hymns, etc.


----------



## Nana01 (Jun 29, 2012)

Whether you can multi task or not.. You should be giving your full attention in church or even when you are obligated to be doing something else. God did give the gift of knitting but also the gift of showing you appreciate it and listen to his words solely.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't think I would do it as I cannot concentrate on doing two things at once.


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

Fair points, but knitting is different for me, in that I don't need to devote any attention to it. Fun discussion though, isn't it?


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

I love how you said what was true for you and just left it at that. I wish I were better at that.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Considering what I have seen people wearing to church, that is disrespectful. Why would knitting be disrespectful? If you go to church to see what people are doing or wearing, please stay home. The main reason to go to church is to pray, meditate, listen to the word of God, and absorb some of the word into daily life. I can name on both hands and feet the people who go to drum up their own personal business, be known as a Christian, etc. I could go on and on, but hey, my opinion only and I have voiced it.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Obviously, repetitive hand movement aids your concentration. Its an individual learning style. How others will view it is another matter? Check with those around you and with the minister/pastor/priest. Joan 8060


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I think it may be too distracting to others.


----------



## Sabyzmum (Feb 2, 2012)

I concentrate better when my hands are busy, so I knit in church. i work on small dishcloths for our food pantry. I hear the message so much better when my hands are busy. no one can see me but the ones beside me - and those are my sisters and they understand. I have no disrespect in my heart, and can honestly tell the minister that i appreciated the message!!
To each her own!


----------



## wareagle (May 16, 2011)

I would not. This is the time to listen to the sermon. I knit all the time. I would find it distracting and I'm a knitter. Maybe you can concentrate better. Watch a sermon on TV and knit then. It's not too much time to be respectful at church.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

MissNettie said:


> During WWII, the ladies knitted hats, gloves, scarves, sweaters, etc., for the service men. Many of them knitted in church. I have found that I can concentrate on a lecture (knitted a lot in school lectures) and remember what is said better if I am knitting. Lots of times I knit while I watch a sermon on TV. However, I have been a bit hesitant about knitting in church. Do you think people would think it was bad, that I was not attentive, did not have the right attitude? I would probably be knitting hats for charity because that is the best thing I do without a pattern.


I think it has a lot to do with your church family and their attitudes...cultural and otherwise. In some congregations it would be considered rude and/or distracting for those around you. In others, it would be acceptable, even welcome. We're a big country with countless regions and a wonderful diversity of peoples so I don't think there is really one simple answer that covers it all.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

On Christmas Eve mass many young people were checking there phones all around me, we otheres thought that was rude, and knitting would be considered same but people would judge it worse, when we knitters know it would be more relaxing and be able to hear also.


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

IMHO, you need to rest your hands sometime . . .


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

I can remember this subject from before. I knitted in church - with the blessing of the minister - but I always sat right up the back so I didn't disturb anyone. There was no sound of clicking from the knitting needles even though I use metal ones. There were others who sketched, crocheted, one grandma used to bring her darning - bacause she never got a chance to do it at home without being constantly disturbed. The minister said it gave his church a homely feel and for as long as there was movement he figured the people were still awake. Mind you, we never had a problem with sermons being boring - far from it. We had a lot of "visitors" at the church - Esther King from The Platters, the Rhema singers, several visiting pastors from other churches and countries including Reinhardt Bonke from Germany who used to do a massive tent ministry in Africa. None of these visitors ever thought we were being disrespectful.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> It might be something to ask your "Preacher/Pastor/__ ."
> If I were the preacher I wouldn't care as long as you were listening. It wouldn't be more distracting than people blowing their noses, children wiggling, people with physical problems, and the other things normally going on.
> I would probably sit in the back of the church where one would see the motion of my hands. I must be weird, but my needles don't click when I knit.


Amen!
When I asked that question several months ago, it caused quite an uproar,


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Sounds like you are a kinestetic learner...learn better/concentrate better while doing something physical...is there something else that you could do, like take notes or just doodle on a scratch pad while listening to the sermon? Best wishes.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

I know just you mean. I wanted to finish something a while back so I took my knitting with me. We always go very early as my husband is organist. I heard a lady whisper to her neighbour say " She's knitting!!" 
I haven't had the nerve to take it again.


----------



## Grans (Sep 1, 2011)

When we started our prayer shawl ministry five years ago, one of the ladies asked our minister if it was okay to knit in the church service. He responded yes and even announced that there may some ladies knitting in church, only one ever did on a regular basis, it it didn't seem to distract from service or disturb anyone. So I guess my response is ask your minister.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> During WWII, the ladies knitted hats, gloves, scarves, sweaters, etc., for the service men. Many of them knitted in church. I have found that I can concentrate on a lecture (knitted a lot in school lectures) and remember what is said better if I am knitting. Lots of times I knit while I watch a sermon on TV. However, I have been a bit hesitant about knitting in church. Do you think people would think it was bad, that I was not attentive, did not have the right attitude? I would probably be knitting hats for charity because that is the best thing I do without a pattern.


yea this has been brought more than one time and judge more than one time. So whats new of any topic.

The way I see it if you are one with God then there is no distractions of any kind. I would use wood needles due to noise other needles would make. What would be the difference if your item is being prayed over than a Prayer Shawl being pra yed over. Again if your paying attention to what someone else is doing during Church at anytime you are not walking with the Lord as you try to tell others.


----------



## hseekings (Aug 8, 2012)

God gave us hands to be busy I'm sure he won't mind and it wouldn't bother me sitting in church next to someone who was knitting I think I would probably join them


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I know this has been asked before. Lately there has been a lot of talking about ADD and knitting. It is only you who has to worry about you and your relationship to god. This is a personal thing, a path you need to find for yourself. If you take a public poll be ready for a lot of people to say no do not do it and for others to say go ahead. Really it is how comfortable are you to knit in church. If you have always done it people are use to you, they may not approve but why worry about it now? If any one questions your attention of the days mass, just happily enjoy chatting it up about what was taught that day (knitting as you do)


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I can only tell you how it would seem to me if I did it. When I'm in church I want my attention to be on God. Knitting would be a distraction to me even if no one else found it that way. Obviously, I wouldn't knit in church for that reason. If your pastor and congregation don't mind and you feel comfortable doing it, I don't see why you shouldn't though. We have to respect that we are all different.


----------



## NoIdleHands (Nov 24, 2012)

MissNettie said:


> During WWII, the ladies knitted hats, gloves, scarves, sweaters, etc., for the service men. Many of them knitted in church. I have found that I can concentrate on a lecture (knitted a lot in school lectures) and remember what is said better if I am knitting. Lots of times I knit while I watch a sermon on TV. However, I have been a bit hesitant about knitting in church. Do you think people would think it was bad, that I was not attentive, did not have the right attitude? I would probably be knitting hats for charity because that is the best thing I do without a pattern.


When I was called for grand jury duty, it was the most unpleasant situation that I had ever been in. The Clerk, who was a pleasant person, but most probably the most uncreative/anal person ever, thought that if anyone knit, they were not paying attention. I didn't ask about this, but she let everyone know. I "doodled" instead. Knitters know the truth, but the person who does not knit, is clueless. In addition, where there are two people there are three opinions!

What I have done in church, and continue to to do, is to draw. When the sermon is started, I have a small lap desk on which my sermon notebook and and sketchbook are placed. I use a reference photo, so I am not looking around and distracting anyone. I am able to take good notes and draw throughout the approximately 45 minute sermon. My husband is looking up the Bible verses and references, and he points them out as I we need them. Few people realize what I am doing; I have never been spoken to or even glanced at. I do not feel guilty about this, nor do I ask permission or give excuses. After all, may others doodle in their notebook margins, or just let their mind wander.

You could take a chance and try knitting and see what happens, or you could try another activity. It really depends upon the type of church you attend.

When my children were younger, I would supply them with a small box of crayons and a coloring book to help them keep quiet and focused.

If the purpose for your knitting is to keep focused, perhaps paper and pencil activities might be of help. You could take notes, doodle, or you could even find small pictures that you could just "color in the spaces" with pencil or pen. There is also something called "zentangles" that might appeal to you...or at least something similar.


----------



## maryparron (Dec 11, 2012)

I would not think of crocheting/knitting in church, just my opinion, as I have read most posts, as I feel if you can not give up an hour or two, I guess I would stay home. JMHO. I never realized that people do that. Thank you for listening. Have a Blessed Day...
MaryP


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

I think it's a great question. I think many people would liken it to texting or surfing the Internet on one's handheld phone or min ipad. It wouldn't bother me, but I'm sure there are people who would find it disrespectful to the speaker. Maybe it was OK during the war as everyone was doing it with the approval of the congregation for the war effort.
MindyT


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Our pastor's wife always knitted during church services.

The first time someone noticed it, they looked surprised. After that, no problem.

Since she was a knitting artist, we gathered around before the service started, to see what she was doing now.

This was in a huge church.


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

two places I would never knit, church and funeral parlor


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

If you are even asking the question, then you should not. I think the best person to ask would be your pastor. See what reaction you get there. For myself I am too busy looking up references and taking notes to have time to knit.


MissNettie said:


> During WWII, the ladies knitted hats, gloves, scarves, sweaters, etc., for the service men. Many of them knitted in church. I have found that I can concentrate on a lecture (knitted a lot in school lectures) and remember what is said better if I am knitting. Lots of times I knit while I watch a sermon on TV. However, I have been a bit hesitant about knitting in church. Do you think people would think it was bad, that I was not attentive, did not have the right attitude? I would probably be knitting hats for charity because that is the best thing I do without a pattern.


----------



## KiltieLass (May 1, 2011)

Knit all you want! Church is boring enough, so keep that brain working!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> During WWII, the ladies knitted hats, gloves, scarves, sweaters, etc., for the service men. Many of them knitted in church. I have found that I can concentrate on a lecture (knitted a lot in school lectures) and remember what is said better if I am knitting. Lots of times I knit while I watch a sermon on TV. However, I have been a bit hesitant about knitting in church. Do you think people would think it was bad, that I was not attentive, did not have the right attitude? I would probably be knitting hats for charity because that is the best thing I do without a pattern.


I think there are inappropriate things to do in different places.
I would never think of knitting in church any more than I would think of getting intimate with someone in a public place or openly breast feeding in public. These are all natural things to do but should be confined to appropriate places. 
I'm not criticizing--before anyone attacks me , especially about breast feeiding. But I do think there are things that should be done in the right places. In relation to breast feeding, my mother would breast feed in public BUT with a blanket covering her and the baby. Just my opinion, girls.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I agree 100% with knezmom and Grandma Jane...the only person you need to atone to is God...It may distrack some..and give others piece...knowing that you are knitting for those in need, to me is very God like. I believe he wants us to give and do for others..especially those in need. 
My opinion for what it's worth..


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

CindyV said:


> I too can listen better with busy hands. I learned that about myself in high school. Maybe in the rooms for mothers with their babies. I don't think you would be distracting anyone there. ;-)


If hands need to be kept busy to listen more intently, maybe taking notes about the scripture or the clergy's words might be more suitable for church.


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

What is the reason you go to church? To visit with the Lord, right? Would you knit while visiting a good friend? There's your answer. I believe only God has the right to judge.


----------



## susan1461853 (Dec 8, 2012)

I used to bring my knitting to Grand Rounds at work (I am a Nurse Practitioner). I would take something easy that didn't involve counting or keeping track. I am able to concentrate better. Some attendees would look at me funny, but I didn't really care. Several of the doctors also brought simple knitting as well. It was not seen as a sign of disrespect to the speaker and for the most part everyone ignored it. One of my colleagues actually told me it had been shown to aid in retention of subject matter and was becoming more common in medical school. Now, I understand that this is NOT church or worship, but thought it was interesting. I bring my knitting (again uncomplicated patterns) to friends homes when we go for dinner. My husband thinks it's weird. Our friends don't have a problem with it, and trust me, they would tell me!!


----------



## sharonlem (Dec 29, 2012)

I have talked to people from a local church with a member who knits during church. She has their blessing and encouragement. Knitting is her mission and she will be leading a group going to South America to teach knitting to impoverished women. I think it is a great idea. If knitting distracts a worshiper, then their mind isn't in the right place.


----------



## ssklinda (Jul 15, 2012)

Hmmm...A touchy subject...I would sit in an isolated area or in the back pews...I would knit in church...Depends on religion...Some faiths believe we are to put down our needless on Sunday...


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Im laughing at the idea of God sitting in the Heavens laughing at everyone's response.
We are certainly a diversified bunch of girls with many different views on everything. 
Let's just hope that , with all the responses that have been given, that no one gets nasty. 
I think we should concentrate on our knitting/crocheting skills and leave these controversial subjects out of KP. There have been many subjects that provoked anger and that is not what KP is all about.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

People who go to church should not be judging any one!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

knezmom said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/search.jsp?q=Church&u=&s=0
> 
> It's located here. My opinion? Knit. And the only one who has any right to judge you is God.


Right on, ditto knezmom!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Why do you go to church? If it's to worship God, then knitting is inappropriate. Christian worship (according to the King James version of the Holy Bible) includes the commandment (not suggestion) about keeping the Sabbath holy and not working on that day. The decision is left in your hands regardless of the outcome of your survey.


----------



## Margaret A. (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi!
In my experience, if you have to ask yourself if something is the wrong thing to do, it probably is. While you may be able to pay attention, others are busy staring at you and making judgments. I'd skip the knitting for an hour and go to the lys afterwards to reward your good behavior. :lol:


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

In my church there is a good deal of kneeling and standing, besides the sitting. Each time one would need to put the knitting aside. I would never knit in church, simply because I use the time there for prayer and taking part in the service, receiving communion, respecting the minister by listening to and looking at him/her during the sermon. Knitting during a church service transmits a feeling of indifference and inattentiveness, and should be saved for after church, at home.


----------



## 2mchyrn (Jun 17, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> MissNettie said:
> 
> 
> > During WWII, the ladies knitted hats, gloves, scarves, sweaters, etc., for the service men. Many of them knitted in church. I have found that I can concentrate on a lecture (knitted a lot in school lectures) and remember what is said better if I am knitting. Lots of times I knit while I watch a sermon on TV. However, I have been a bit hesitant about knitting in church. Do you think people would think it was bad, that I was not attentive, did not have the right attitude? I would probably be knitting hats for charity because that is the best thing I do without a pattern.
> ...


Ditto! It would be very distracting even if you sat in the back of the church.


----------



## scebel (Dec 20, 2011)

I, too, can concentrate better while knitting. I attribute this to undiagnosed ADD because my mind wonders and I really need to work hard to concentrate in meetings, trainings, etc. Knitting helps me so that my mind does not wonder. It is also very relaxing for me. I struggle with the appropriateness of doing this because it does offend others who think I am not paying attention. I also think that there are others with this issue and they are using their smart phone activity to assist them. I usually ask those around me if it bothers them if I knit. There are no easy answers here, but I think if others know it is a coping tool, they will be more understanding.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> During WWII, the ladies knitted hats, gloves, scarves, sweaters, etc., for the service men. Many of them knitted in church. I have found that I can concentrate on a lecture (knitted a lot in school lectures) and remember what is said better if I am knitting. Lots of times I knit while I watch a sermon on TV. However, I have been a bit hesitant about knitting in church. Do you think people would think it was bad, that I was not attentive, did not have the right attitude? I would probably be knitting hats for charity because that is the best thing I do without a pattern.


I don't think God has anything against knitting. anyone else doesn't matter.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

I would love to do my handwork in church but we are up anddown so much I know I would lose my place!


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

My husband has to go to church early and set up, so I sit in the entrance(there are doors leading into the chapel) and knit or read till it is time to go to my seat.


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

I tried knitting in a boring college geometry 101 class and the teacher promptly told me not to.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

What about if you sat in the back or up in the balcony? That way you wouldn't be disturbing others.

I heard a story of a college professor who had a young female student who sat in the back and knitted through class. Hew was somewhat affronted, but decided not to say anything until after the first test grades came back, then lower the boom. Unfortunately for him, the girl aced the test! *LOL*


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

I used to knit/crochet in church years ago. I was making baby sweaters for Lutheran World Relief at the time. I sat in the back row next to the wall with my family next to me. I used needles that didn't click or noiseless crochet hooks. I happen to be one of those people that can concentrate and retain better if I'm knitting or crocheting. 

Personally, I don't think it would be any more distracting than someone taking notes, looking up scriptures, or restless children. But, that being said, I'm a knitter/crocheter and others doing needlework doesn't annoy me. I sat in the back so it wouldn't be distracting to others. I also made sure it was okay with the pastor. 

I think the size and seating of your church should also affect your decision. I don't knit/crochet in church now because the seating arrangement doesn't lend itself to my being able to knit/crochet while not distracting others. Do I miss it, "Yes!" I know I'd retain more if my hands were busy.


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

I concentrate on what is being said better if my hands are busy. I used to dodle all during class in school and college, my teachers would demand that I stop, until they realized that I was paying attention. In between doodles I took notes, but iof i didnt do that, I would get all wound up in my own thoughts and lose what was going on. I know there arte others like this, so I say if it dosent distract others, go for it. i dont think God cares if you knit while you talk to him, i dont think he cares where you are when you talk to him, like any father, he just wants to hear from his kids.


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

knezmom said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/search.jsp?q=Church&u=&s=0
> 
> It's located here. My opinion? Knit. And the only one who has any right to judge you is God.


I agree with knezmom. Let them think and talk. Over the years, I realized that those who allow themselves to judge others aren't doing anything to improve the world.


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

In my opinion, I would not...I don't need to elaborate....


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> During WWII, the ladies knitted hats, gloves, scarves, sweaters, etc., for the service men. Many of them knitted in church. I have found that I can concentrate on a lecture (knitted a lot in school lectures) and remember what is said better if I am knitting. Lots of times I knit while I watch a sermon on TV. However, I have been a bit hesitant about knitting in church. Do you think people would think it was bad, that I was not attentive, did not have the right attitude? I would probably be knitting hats for charity because that is the best thing I do without a pattern.


Ask the pastor. He/she might prefer that you be there and knit versus not being there at all.


----------



## ecando (Apr 4, 2011)

The only thing I would consider knitting in church is a prayer shawl.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I personally would not mind, but then I don't go to church anymore. My mother use to knit at the bowling alley and her friends use to laugh but also commented on how they always knew she was there by the noise of the needles. Maybe you could sit at the back of the church, from what I see most churces are only 1/2 to half full these days.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I personally would not mind, but then I don't go to church anymore. My mother use to knit at the bowling alley and her friends use to laugh but also commented on how they always knew she was there by the noise of the needles. Maybe you could sit at the back of the church, from what I see most churces are only 1/2 to half full these days. :?:


----------



## Elizabethan (Apr 6, 2012)

Church is where we give God our undivided attention. No knitting or Chrocheting.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

I agree with Grandma Jan. God doesn't care and would certainly understand your knitting helping you stay focused. It's the same for me. I do not go to church but if I did I would knit in church. However, to paraphrase Lyle Lovett, "God would forgive you (and understand) but the people won't. That's the difference between God and the people.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> During WWII, the ladies knitted hats, gloves, scarves, sweaters, etc., for the service men. Many of them knitted in church. I have found that I can concentrate on a lecture (knitted a lot in school lectures) and remember what is said better if I am knitting. Lots of times I knit while I watch a sermon on TV. However, I have been a bit hesitant about knitting in church. Do you think people would think it was bad, that I was not attentive, did not have the right attitude? I would probably be knitting hats for charity because that is the best thing I do without a pattern.


Is your church large enough where you can sit far enough away from the rest of the congregation so as not to 'disturb' anyone? Of course, there will be those who see you knitting will have something to say about it, but, if you aren't disturbing anyone & this is how you enjoy your church time & honoring G-d, that's your choice for your religious freedom is it not?


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow, personally, I would find it very disrespectful to be doing something else other than listening to the sermon and praying in church. That is why we go to church. 
I would also find it extremely annoying to be sitting near anyone who would knit in church.
It would shock me to see someone do that.
There is a time and a place for everything and church services is not the place to knit.


----------



## mamacarolyn (Nov 4, 2012)

Hubby, too funny! Chkl!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

pfoley said:


> Wow, personally, I would find it very disrespectful to be doing something else other than listening to the sermon and praying in church. That is why we go to church.
> I would also find it extremely annoying to be sitting near anyone who would knit in church.
> It would shock me to see someone do that.
> There is a time and a place for everything and church services is not the place to knit.


That's your opinion. What if you didn't know that a knitter was likening each stitch to represent a bead on a string of rosary beads & was using it to help her remember or say her prayers? Attending religious services is honoring G-d & so is knitting for charity so why can't the 2 go hand in hand if she is not disturbing any one? She isn't doing anything to cause herself shame.


----------



## PeggySca (May 17, 2012)

Doesn't this topic bring out people's personalities. There are very few things that would bother me, if someone would like to knit I would not be distracted from the service. I find now a days church is getting more relaxed and certainly more enjoyable.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

That is why I do not go to church anymore...so much judgement! I was judged so much 15 years ago that my children do not go to church anymore; neither do I. You will find so many holier than thou people in church....and they do not hesitate to run you into the ground!!!!


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

You are so right!


----------



## PeggySca (May 17, 2012)

eileenk said:


> That is why I do not go to church anymore...so much judgement! I was judged so much 15 years ago that my children do not go to church anymore; neither do I. You will find so many holier than thou people in church....and they do not hesitate to run you into the ground!!!!


So true, people should go and enjoy the service. That's what churches are for.


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

I had a friend who knittted for charity while in church - worship service, meetings, etc. Some did not like it, others paid no attetnion. She said she did it to keep awake as she worked a night shift. I say "whatever", just be in church!


----------



## nanarainbow (Jan 12, 2013)

Everybody is differnt and every church is different. But I would suggest you sit in the back row and be ready for remarks. If you decide to knit during the sermon, please let us know what kind of reactions you get!


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

This was brought up late last year. 

There is a time and p,ace for everything, A true knitter will honor others as well as herself by leaving the needles in the car for an hour or two.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

eileenk said:


> That is why I do not go to church anymore...so much judgement! I was judged so much 15 years ago that my children do not go to church anymore; neither do I. You will find so many holier than thou people in church....and they do not hesitate to run you into the ground!!!!


Yes!!!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Cool moves,I agree with you.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

Ask your minister or priest!!!


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

coolmoves said:


> This was brought up late last year.
> 
> There is a time and p,ace for everything, A true knitter will honor others as well as herself by leaving the needles in the car for an hour or two.


Maybe, but again there is no such thing as a "true knitter". I say a "true Christian" wouldn't judge anyone about anything because that is what Christ taught. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't worry about what others think any longer. They are who they and so am I. No one is the same. If it doesn't bother you it is none of their business.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Good grief! 

Speak to your pastor/priest... . What a wonderful opportunity to serve others, while enhancing your reception of the sermon! If I were you, I'd ask to start a mission project doing just this! Present your idea to the congregation, asking others to join you, explaining the a/ history of this (I didn't know- but am glad to learn!,) b/ different learning styles (clearly you are a predominently "K/T learner.") You will find those who are predominantly "visual learners"will be your greatest challenge (as they don't understand your need to "do" while learning) and c/ give others (who don't knit) the chance to become engaged with your idea by donating materials/funds for same/doing the research on where to donate/packing/shipping etc.. This will mean no one need feel "left out" and therefore resentful! You may need to share a little about learning styles (Auditory/Visual and K/T- kenesthetic/tacile= hands on active while learning) in order to gain acceptance from some. If people are particularly bothered by movement/sound, perhaps you can designate an area for those who want to knit, or don't mind and another for those who do. I am so disappointed to hear the blatant negative judgment of what seems to be most people here. If your church leader is not affronted by it- who are they to judge! By making it a church project, and sharing the items above, perhaps you can also help broaden people's understanding of our learning differences!! I'll bet these same folks also looked down on the students in the class who tapped pencils, fidgeted, doodled etc.- all in an effort TO be able to attend well to what was being taught (but this wasn't understood widely until the last 30 years or so- and clearly has escaped the understanding of many!) 

It would be so sad to loose this opportunity to serve others because some people object. Goodness- aren't Christian faiths meant to do for others? And what happened to "let he who has not sinned cast the first stone! Best not to judge others, when you don't understand them! Best not to judge others at all, for that matter. I'd prefer they judge (if they must) based on your deeds, rather then their idea of what is/isn't acceptable behaviour!

I will now step down from my soapbox- sorry about ranting.
Charlene

P.S.- KNIT ON!!!!!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

So well put "wickedangel!" I'm glad you had teachers who understood- clearly you are predominently a K/T learner (as well as the knitter who started this discussion.) I am a K/T-visual learner,but for those who are very strongly one dominent style- you deserve to have your needs met as well! Knit on!!!! 

I suppose, if your church leaders are as closed minded as some of these posts, you could at least get a squeeze ball to work your hands with (but why not do good with those hands- to serve others?)


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

As others have said To each his/her own, personally for me I would not. I don't care what others would think, I just think it's the wrong thing to do.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

knezmom said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/search.jsp?q=Church&u=&s=0
> 
> It's located here. My opinion? Knit. And the only one who has any right to judge you is God.


I agree!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

eileenk said:


> That is why I do not go to church anymore...so much judgement! I was judged so much 15 years ago that my children do not go to church anymore; neither do I. You will find so many holier than thou people in church....and they do not hesitate to run you into the ground!!!!


Amazing isn't it? Do not judge lest ye be judged!


----------



## mathilde11 (Oct 3, 2012)

I think the minister might find it distracting and think that his sermon was not up to scratch!!!!


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

From Shakespeare:

This above all: to thine own self be true,
And it must follow, as the night the day,
Thou canst not then be false to any man.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I can't think the minister could be disappointed in him/herself, if you'd discusssed ti with them before hand. I would hope he/she would be on board with your service to those less blessed!


----------



## Callie231 (Jan 5, 2013)

I totally understand what you are talking about as I am just like you and concentrate better when knitting. I think you should be able to do it. I am able to knit really quiet if I know it might disturb others. You might try a wood needle or something on that lines that doesn't make much noise at all. I believe your doing gods work why shouldn't you be able to do that in church. It might encourage more people to come to church. You might find other knitters who would like to do it but afraid to do it. If you can hear well you could go to the back of the church. I hope you find support for from the church to do it. It won't matter where you are knitting you can find people that won't think you should in public although most people aren't of that opinion anymore.

God Bless, Callie


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

knezmom said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/search.jsp?q=Church&u=&s=0
> 
> It's located here. My opinion? Knit. And the only one who has any right to judge you is God.


I've had 2 pastors who minded, current one doesn't. I sit in back row so as to not bother anyone. I listen to sermon more intently, thinking about what is being said, and hubby takes notes. It works wonderfully, and people like to see what I'm making...I've NEVER heard a complaint from another worshiper.


----------



## Jcaywood (Jun 24, 2012)

Check with your Pastor or Priest. It doesn't really matter what we all think. You will be the one there and you are not sure what to do. It doesn't matter if you are knitting for charity or yourself. It matters how you feel about it before God.


----------



## skeader (Nov 13, 2012)

I was once told that doing any thing else, such as knitting, crocheting etc. was a distraction for those near you. Some people become more engrossed in what you are doing, so it then distracts the messenger which is very unfair. I used to do busy work, but don't now.


----------



## moffakri (Jun 13, 2012)

I think knitting in church would be inconsiderate and insulting. Even if you say you can listen and be interested in the church service while knitting, bringing something else to do gives the impression that you are bored and uninterested. Would you bring a book, crossword puzzle, laptop, etc.? Also, put yourself in the place of the clergy or lecturer. How would you feel looking into the crowd and seeing people doing other things while their attention should be on your speech?


----------



## wojo75 (May 28, 2012)

moffakri said:


> I think knitting in church would be inconsiderate and insulting. Even if you say you can listen and be interested in the church service while knitting, bringing something else to do gives the impression that you are bored and uninterested. Would you bring a book, crossword puzzle, laptop, etc.? Also, put yourself in the place of the clergy or lecturer. How would you feel looking into the crowd and seeing people doing other things while their attention should be on your speech?


Amen. I have seen other things like reading, writing, texting, playing video games, applying lotion to arms and legs, etc, etc., etc. An interesting way to worship.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

missing why you are in church - definitely think a bad idea - there are too many other places that knitting can be done.


----------



## mequeenb (Jul 6, 2012)

A lady in my prior church would knit during service....I dont think it was distracting to others around her as much as it was....kind of a...oh whats she doing......and most eyes were on her knitting... she was not distracted, I dont think the pastor minded...he never said anything....that I know of...I know I was wishing I had brought mine with me...and missed a lot of the sermon and my notes because of this....I wont knit in church....I think since the pastor took the time to prepare a great sermon for my advantage...I think he should have the respect of my attention during service.....


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> eileenk said:
> 
> 
> > That is why I do not go to church anymore...so much judgement! I was judged so much 15 years ago that my children do not go to church anymore; neither do I. You will find so many holier than thou people in church....and they do not hesitate to run you into the ground!!!!
> ...


I have had similar experiences as kneonknitter in churches of more than one denomination. I no longer attend church, either. Perhaps the people who are still there need it more than I do? That is just a tad judgemental.....


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

NO! Do not knit in church. Others are there to pray and worship and not be distracted by your hobby.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Back years ago I had had a nervous breakdown (too many diet pills) and the only way I could even go to church, or be in a crowd, was to take my knitting. No one minded at all. I say "GO GIRL" and if it helps you concentrate better on what God has to say to you then no one else has any right to be judging you. I often pray while knitting at home. 

Church politics, judgmental attitudes and "do's and don'ts" have really been getting to me in recent years and I've been in Church and Sunday School, the evening service, and Wednesday night prayer service all my life (77yrs).

Now that I'm older and somewhat disabled I stay at home and watch Charles Stanley of In Touch Ministries. I can concentrate while I knit, worship my Lord while I listen and don't worry about those sitting around me who are spending more time judging others than worshiping our Lord.


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

i would no more knit during a worship service than I would drink coffee or eat pastries, but apparently some faith groups do this too. 

I am involved in "church" through family, vocation, and tradition--and have in-depth experience with several churches and denominations. I believe that the time in church belongs to God and to the shared worship of the community that is gathered to pray. 

Being an adult means understanding that we don't always get to do everything we want to do when we want to do it. 

If the worthy knitting projects are more important to you than shared faith experiences, perhaps God will understand if you stay home to knit and pray as you do so. Others need worship experiences that are not distracted by the hobbies of persons sitting around them, regardless of how noble the intent. 

In my own faith tradition we used to refer to foregoing something we like as "offering it up to God." I think most folks can "offer up" one hour a week if they really want to.


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't feel that we have the right to judge others. We are not anymore perfect than the person sitting to our right, or our left, or anywhere else. If you feel comfortable doing it so be it. God will not judge you what gives us the right to.


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

In our area we have adoration hours (it's a Catholic Church)the people who come, sign up for an hour of prayer each week in a church situation. This chapel where I go is in a hospital, I also make prayer shawls for the dialysis patients and hospice patients. I was rushing to get one done for a man who was starting dialysis the next morning, and wanted him to start his experience with the shawl. So I took my knitting with me, and as I worked I prayed for this man, and any others who were going through treatment for whatever. I got several looks that were not so friendly, and a note from the wife of another patient who told me she had started to knit in chapel after seeing me there. She thought if you can't knit in front of God for God's people, then you can't knit anywhere. I put a note up saying that I was knitting for these patients and if anyone was disturbed by it, please call me and added my phone number. To date no one has called, I've kept doing it and know that if I'm not supposed to God will point that out to me. I use my bamboo needles which are very quiet and try not to have my knitting in a noisy bag.... I think we do what we are led to do, and share when necessary.


----------



## MoSunflower (Oct 15, 2012)

Each church has its own 'style', but usually a church service is for worshipping God so I think one should set other activities aside during that time and truly focus on God. 

However, during a bible study meeting/lesson, which has a different focus I think Knitting might be perfectly acceptable if it doesn't disturb others. 

Sometimes I wonder if multi-tasking is really a good thing (for me anyway). I am feeling a personal need to be more attentive to what's in front of me at each moment.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

KnitterNatalie said:


> Sounds like you are a kinestetic learner...learn better/concentrate better while doing something physical...is there something else that you could do, like take notes or just doodle on a scratch pad while listening to the sermon? Best wishes.


.....and this would be better? How?
I cannot take notes nor follow along in the bible. I can, however knit and totally concentrate on the sermon.


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

Your intentions are good knitting for charity, but I dont think it should happen in church.


----------



## Pat55 (Aug 16, 2011)

It doesn't seem to me you would accomplish enough that it would be worth doing. Between standing, kneeling, passing the peace, etc. I think you would be too busy to make that much headway, even if you knit like crazy during the sermon.
But, the final decision is really up to you, regardless of what others think.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

I attend an early service and there are not very many others in this service. I would love to knit in church and could while I had a row/pew to myself. However, I'm not comfortable doing so. 

You might give it a try & explain to your minster ahead of time, since it would appear rude. My mind does wander sometime in church - but I do try to stay focused on the message since it's only 1 hr. out of my wk.


----------



## sueba (Jul 13, 2012)

Who can say it is OK or NO? Alot of churches are just so calming, you can feel so at ease there. Maybe the church is very strick, you don't dare speak except with the answer to
the serice. 
I would not feel right knitting, all my attention should be on God. 
If someon watches me knitting; then they can bring in their 
hand game, laptop. It's bad enough what young kids can have
in a class room. Church should be for one reason, who it was built for.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I think in church is the time for quiet, stillness, prayer and meditation. As much as I love to knit, in my church it would feel inappropriate.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

The Unitarian Universalist Church in Tallahassee, FL, has absolutely no problems with people knitting during services. The minister, who's a knitter herself, realizes that people concentrate more on what's being said when they're occupied with a simple knitting project. No falling asleep when you're knitting! So, at a typical service, you'll see people knitting, crocheting, and even doing small works of quilting.

Hazel


----------



## nanarainbow (Jan 12, 2013)

A couple years ago, due to health issues, I could not attend regular church services. I found a radio chruch service I could tolerate, and now I go to "radio church" where I sit with my crochet next to the radio!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

God is with us always and everywhere. Once a week, or so, we come together in Church to worship and share God (fellowship) with others. If we knit in church, we separate ourselves from others and are no longer totally part of that Church community at that particular time. The purpose of attending Mass (Catholic) is to share ourselves and God with others in church and to derive spiritual strength to carry us through to the next meeting. Knitting in church, during Mass, is irreverent and disrespectful not only to God but to our fellow worshippers.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd knit in Church if I could too but I get a lot of inspiration for my designs in Church especially during the sermon. And I do retain more info when I'm knitting or crocheting. I have knitted & crocheted while waiting for a Church meeting to start. I have the Bible on my iPhone. Some members would think I was reading book when I was reading it during a break in the service. I had to show them that it was my Bible I was reading. I know some people sit in the back of the Church to knit etc.


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't knit in church because there is so much sitting & standing. I'm afraid I could not concentrate on the needles and would lose my place. However, I notice quite a few people have their iPad's on (children & teens, also). I could not concentrate on the program if I were on my iPad. Those things seem more rude to me than knitting. But, there I go, being judgemental! I guess whatever works for each one is between that person and the Creator.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Cheryl_K said:


> As others have said, to each his/her own, but I would only bring my knitting if I thought there would be a time I'd be waiting either before or after service. I'd have to put it away during worship and the sermon. Just my personal conviction.


That is my thought exactly. I have taken my knitting and waited in the commons before church and sat waiting for my husband while he socializesand I chat with a few of my friends also.


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

Sine said:


> In the Catholic Church there is so much sit, stand, kneel, that I wouldn't be able to concentrate on the knitting. I also think it would be very distracting to the others around me. Finally, I think our current priest would come snatch the knitting from my hand because I wasn't being reverent enough.


I know what you mean. Wasn't it Jay Leno that referred to the Catholic Church as the aerobics church. Not meaning any disrespect, for I am a Catholic. I have thought about it but thought one hour a week isn't much to offer up to God, giving him my undivided attention. But my opinion is just that, my opinion. I say do what you are comfortable with.  :lol:


----------



## knit1purl1 (Apr 22, 2011)

If you want to knit and it helps you concentrate on the word of God, go for it. I would sit at the back though,so that I wouldn't disturb anyone elses concentration. I might try it just to see what the reaction would be. Everyone should be able to worship in their own way, as long as it doesn't stop other people enjoying the message.


----------



## Jeannie58 (Dec 28, 2012)

I guess it depends on A) Where is your heart...if you are praying for the person who will be getting to be warmed by you and the Lord ....then it is appropriate..some people will not understand no matter what you do! 
At our church we have places set up for worship art and I sat in one of those one night and knitted! Generally what is done there is art as in painting but this is more my type art than painting, the only thing I had wished was that I had been finishing the piece and leaving it there!....
B) Ask your pastor! Then you are being respectful and the person speaking will not take it as rudeness!
Great question!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> God is with us always and everywhere. Once a week, or so, we come together in Church to worship and share God (fellowship) with others. If we knit in church, we separate ourselves from others and are no longer totally part of that Church community at that particular time. The purpose of attending Mass (Catholic) is to share ourselves and God with others in church and to derive spiritual strength to carry us through to the next meeting. Knitting in church, during Mass, is irreverent and disrespectful not only to God but to our fellow worshippers.


How is knitting, especially for others, be it charities, friends or family, separating us from our fellow Christians? It would seem to me that in a way, it is bringing us closer, as we often think of those souls for whom we are knitting. In a way, it is a form of prayer, as we are trying in our way to help some of God's children. And if others ask us about our knitting, it is an opening for fellowship and a small lesson in Christian service.

During the French Revolution, when dissidents were guillotined in huge numbers, there was a group of women who sat in the front row, knitting the whole time. No one knew, but they were secretly recording, in their knitting, the names of those who were killed, so their families would know, and so they would be remembered as martyrs. I would tend to think of that as pleasing to God, as an ultimate service one could do for others of His children.


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

No. It would be distracting to others. Plus being in Church is supposed to be a time of fellowship with others of your faith. You may be able to interact with others while knitting, but many will see it as a wall between you and them.


----------



## deborahlee54 (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes I think this is how I feel. I need the break from knitting and personal focus needs to be on god, I not worried about other and any form of distraction may interfere with another's worship


----------



## content (May 15, 2011)

I crochet in church. No noise, makes me concentrate better and each stitch is a blessing from God.


----------



## Colette1 (Mar 21, 2012)

I knit in class and in training. I will sit in the back so I do not disturb others. I find using bamboo or plastic needles to minimize the noise helps. I have never been asked to stop or told it was rude. Just do not let the ball of yarn roll away. I have been told once on the Max train that my knitting was annoying because the person next to be was large and spilled into my seat, so my movements upset her.


----------



## annalear (Jan 15, 2012)

why don't you discuss it with your minister/priest & see what he/she thinks? I would love to knit in church but haven't done so because I'm too self-conscious but it wouldn't worry me if someone did. Actually if more people did, I probably would too.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

knezmom said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/search.jsp?q=Church&u=&s=0
> 
> It's located here. My opinion? Knit. And the only one who has any right to judge you is God.


Exactly what I say: knit if you want, but I'd be sure not to having clicking noise. Any clicking noise could be distracting to others, but otherwise, it's no one else's business what you do. If someone wants to mind your business, remind them about judging others. 
Personally, with all due respect, I'd like to add an addendum to: " Do unto others as you would have them do unto you." It would be: "and MYOB" for those who don't understand the Golden Rule includes that admonishment.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

jleighton said:


> several years ago we started a prayer shawl ministry at our church and have given away hundreds of shawls. we also give a smaller version called a 'pocket prayer shawl' to our visitors in a welcoming packet. we asked our pastor if he minded if we worked on our shawls during church. he agreed but 1. we sit near the back of the church 2. we ask the folks around us if it bothers them, explaining what we are working on 3. we only work on charity projects 4. if it seems to bother someone we put it away. we have about 4-6 people knitting every week. i concentrate much better when i am knitting. so everyone needs to do what they feel is right, but in our congregation, under theses conditions, we have everyone's 'blessing'. it is a complicated topic, and for sure not every congregation would be open to this, but i am so grateful for at least an hour when i can make progress on these prayer shawls. take care everyone.


 I like this, plus the idea of blessing the knitted "offering." I could only do it during the sermon, which would help me concentrate, too. How about praying abut what you want to do? A prayer shawl or some other welcoming gift is something I've wanted to do.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Colette1 said:


> I knit in class and in training. I will sit in the back so I do not disturb others. I find using bamboo or plastic needles to minimize the noise helps. I have never been asked to stop or told it was rude. Just do not let the ball of yarn roll away. I have been told once on the Max train that my knitting was annoying because the person next to be was large and spilled into my seat, so my movements upset her.


That is why I like knitting continental.


----------



## robintheknitter (Feb 16, 2011)

I remember when I was young, Mrs. Ruddell not only knitted in church, but sat in the front row clicking away. She was a devout Christian lady. Many made comments about the knitting--not always positive. Often I think that if it was acceptable to knit in church, I would be more likely to go. I never sit anywhere without knitting. I do listen better. The fact that you are knitting for charity makes it even better. I might talk to my minister about it and if it seems okay with him, no one else should matter.


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

A few years ago, we had an assistant minister whose wife knitted in church. I was sitting behind her one time and noticed she was knitting and she was knitting this 'cord' thing so had to ask what it was. It was an Icord, had never seen them before. It was distracting but I learnt something about knitting in church. Ha ha ha


----------



## woodart (Jul 1, 2011)

I am sure there are others in your congregation who share you're interest in knitting so why not get together one afternoon, morning or for for a whole day once a week and have 'a craft day'. 
We have a group at our church called "Sew n Chat" we each bring along our current projects whether that be knitting, squares to be put together for blankets for the needy, or our own use, patchwork projects, or whatever else takes our fancy at the time.
We start around 10am and go through to midday then off back home refreshed with the conversation and the sharing together of most of what we've been doing since our last meeting. Not sure if some members come just for the morning tea and a chance to chat - but it breaks the monotony of the week for those who live alone and encourages the younger ones to pick up skills the older ladies are always willing to pass on.
Our Minister often pops in to say hello and a few words of encouragement.
Ours is a very big congregation so smaller groups like this give us a chance to get to know one another better than the coffee hour after the church service on Sundays.
Cheers
Ainslie - member of Burnside City Uniting Church, Sth Australia.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

NCOB said:


> Colette1 said:
> 
> 
> > I knit in class and in training. I will sit in the back so I do not disturb others. I find using bamboo or plastic needles to minimize the noise helps. I have never been asked to stop or told it was rude. Just do not let the ball of yarn roll away. I have been told once on the Max train that my knitting was annoying because the person next to be was large and spilled into my seat, so my movements upset her.
> ...


Oh, and Heaven forbid you should bother Her, while she's spilling over into Your space. @@. Her weight is her business, but there's No excuse for her to expect you to Accomodate that choice. People are really Too bossy and presumptious.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Bad idea and disrespectful!

Fisherwoman


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

I would feel I was being disrespectful towards the minister, since he/she would have spent a lot of time in the preparation of the sermon.


----------



## cezaragoza (Sep 4, 2011)

Your description of what your husband does mad me laugh out loud! Thanks for the chuckle. Your best friend of 48 years can get away with stuff like that . Much love to you both.



NCOB said:


> If I was to knit in church my husband of 48 years would hang me. He teases me all the time. Walks past the living room with his hands together as though he was knitting and makes the sound of a squirrel. I refuse to let me down....I just keep knitting


----------



## chclvr (Jan 13, 2013)

ARE YOU KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
People may have knitted in church during WWl or WWll but today it would be considered very rude and inappropriate.
If someone cannot go a hour without knitting, Houston, we have a problem.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I think it is inappropriate to knit at religious services even if it is for charity. Our time in church or synagogue is very short compared to the rest of our week so praise God from whom all blessings flow and then go home and knit.


----------



## sandimac (Feb 11, 2011)

I, and other members of our church comfort ministry, do our respective needlework during the sermon each Sunday - the Pastor has never said a word about it and I feel that I include his message in each stitch..


----------



## Omarsha (Dec 13, 2012)

MissNettie said:


> During WWII, the ladies knitted hats, gloves, scarves, sweaters, etc., for the service men. Many of them knitted in church. I have found that I can concentrate on a lecture (knitted a lot in school lectures) and remember what is said better if I am knitting. Lots of times I knit while I watch a sermon on TV. However, I have been a bit hesitant about knitting in church. Do you think people would think it was bad, that I was not attentive, did not have the right attitude? I would probably be knitting hats for charity because that is the best thing I do without a pattern.


Hi I'm Omarsha, I joined KP before Christmas. It has been real nice sharing with many. Knitting in Church? I do it too. But mostly during the week when I attend weekly services. You know the times to put down your knitting during a service. Listening while knitting is like enhancing the minds abilities. Making the mind stronger. I do it many times. I tend to remember many things talked about as you had mentioned in your comment. Since I believe in the 7th day as the Lord reminds us in Exodus 20: 8-11, I do not needle work during that day which is 24 hrs. It is the Lords Day. So you know when to put it down and when to resume again. I don't see it as a disrepect to the Great One. As church is a place to learn. The mind does that. But what is important, I'm sure you know, is that we study to show ourselves approved and attain that character which will admit us to heaven. Right? We must not take the bibles in our presence for granted. We've got to read it and study it. I'm certainly not worried about what the next man thinks in church. I might influence another to join the knitting or crocheting world just by me doing it there. So that's my take. Happy needling.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Knitting in church -- or doing anything that would distract others from their time of worship -- is very rude and disrespectful. There is a time and place for knitting, and it is not in church.[/quote]

Judgemental and nasty.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

chclvr said:


> ARE YOU KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> People may have knitted in church during WWl or WWll but today it would be considered very rude and inappropriate.
> If someone cannot go a hour without knitting, Houston, we have a problem.


Also judgemental and nasty.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

And what makes everyone think that those who don't knit or doodle in church are focused on God???????? Have you not experienced the fact that sometimes minds "wander" to other things? When disturbed about something else going on in my life I have often sat focused with eyes on the pastor, my hands in my lap all of a sudden I awake to the fact that I wasn't hearing a WORD because my mind had wandered off.

Now go right ahead and try to convince us that hasn't happened to almost everyone? Just because you "look" focused on the sermon doesn't mean a thing.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

A bit unrelated to the topic, but the reference to the women knitting in church during WWI reminded me of a popular little tongue twister that went around back then:

Sister Suzie's sewing socks for soldiers
Sock for soldiers sister Suzie sews,
If sister Suzie's sewing socks for soldiers,
Where're the socks for soldiers sister Suzie sews?


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

When I lived in Colorado I interpreted for the deaf in a congregation of about 450. When we no longer had any deaf in our worship I felt lost...needed to do something with my hands, so I knitted in church. I lead a prayer shawl ministry at the time. It helped me focus on the sermon better, somewhat like my interpreting did. No one ever said it was a distraction. I kept it close to my lap. My Bible on one side of me to read for reference but our church had everything posted on a big screen anyway. I put it down during prayer, singing and communion, but at other times (reports, announcements and sermon) I knit away. If someone had told me it was a distraction, I would have either moved to a less visible place or stopped altogether. 

Now that we live in Mexico, we attend a church with only about 15-25 people at any given service. Not enough people to keep from being a distraction...PLUS...everything's in Spanish so I REALLY need to concentrate on what's being said. 

Like Tofino5 said...if you sit in the same place around the same people every time, ask them if it would disturb them.


----------



## mamad1pet (May 23, 2012)

knezmom said:


> I normally don't do this, but please search for this topic which had been asked before. The last time it was asked there were 37 pages of people giving their opinions and others being judgmental. It was the most uncomfortable KP topic that I ever saw.


and here we have another 15 pages.


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

church = worship = humble attention to the Divinity, not a practical attention to daily routine or even the mundane. You could simply let your attention be on your devotion and honor not your needles. IMHO


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

g-mom said:


> church = worship = humble attention to the Divinity, not a practical attention to daily routine or even the mundane. You could simply let your attention be on your devotion and honor not your needles. IMHO


But for those whose mind wanders easily (insert ADHD here), doing something with one's hands may be the only thing that helps pay attention to the Divinity and let one's attention be on devotion and honor. Every person studies, listens and worships in a different way. God made us gloriously different, each in his/her own way. To tell someone they MUST rigidly "attend to your devotion and honor", is not allowing them to be who God made them to be. AND churches themselves are different. Some more formal than others. Some churches, people are up and dancing in the aisles whether there is singing or not. That would be a huge distraction for some.

I know a young man who is ADHD and Aspberger's. He CANNOT sit still, so he paces back and forth in the foyer every Sunday during worship. (And this foyer is visible to the auditorium because of very large picture windows, so he's visible to all.) He can listen, but only while he MOVES. God made him beautifully this way and he's probably the sweetest young man I know. Always so eager to help and serve....and would be horrified if someone thought he was a distraction.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Bad form... 

Pzoe


----------



## carillonpatrice (Nov 26, 2012)

As a Baha'i, we don't have "church" as such, but we hold Devotions. I don't knit during prayers. I wait until the business part of our meetings and pull out my knitting. I was once at a musical concert and a woman was knitting. While I understand one can both listen and knit, as a former professional performer, I found it disrespectful of the performers who had worked so hard to present a beautiful program. I feel the same way when I notice people using their smart phones during concerts. Reealllllly? You can't be without contact with your "friends" for even an hour or two? Reeeeeeallly?


----------



## judyknitstwo (Jun 14, 2012)

my husband is a preacher. i asked him his opinion:
he says it would not bother him at all however
if it would hinder someone else from receiving
the Word of God then you should not do it. 
before or after the service is a grest time.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

MissNettie said:


> During WWII, the ladies knitted hats, gloves, scarves, sweaters, etc., for the service men. Many of them knitted in church. I have found that I can concentrate on a lecture (knitted a lot in school lectures) and remember what is said better if I am knitting. Lots of times I knit while I watch a sermon on TV. However, I have been a bit hesitant about knitting in church. Do you think people would think it was bad, that I was not attentive, did not have the right attitude? I would probably be knitting hats for charity because that is the best thing I do without a pattern.


This topic was already covered and titled Where Do You Knit. You will find a lot of different opinions there.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Cell phones, smart phons now that's a #@$%^# subj. I wish at times there was never such a thing. It is ruining our kids and some older people too. 
I hate trying to carry on a conservation with someone texting them and they in return send back.


----------



## Carol V (Jan 13, 2013)

I am Catholic, and we believe in the Real Presence of Jesus in the Eucharist at every Mass. However, I've seen plenty of people that engage in all sorts of activities (since texting started, that seems to be the most popular one.) Our attention is supposed to be on the Mass, all parts of it. 

I would be concerned about setting a bad example for others if I were to knit, or do anything else at Mass, other than pray.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> knezmom said:
> 
> 
> > I normally don't do this, but please search for this topic which had been asked before. The last time it was asked there were 37 pages of people giving their opinions and others being judgmental. It was the most uncomfortable KP topic that I ever saw.
> ...


I remember that, you said you would quit KP and I urged you to stay. Once a week for one hour at most, I wouldn't knit or even ask about it. There are so many other hours in the week for knitting. I tried to picture it, and I think all of us who sit together, DH, DD SIL and DGC would be watching. Maybe the priest would be distracted. We sit up front just so we can concentrate on the solemnity of the Mass. Back row would be much better. If it were not a service, but a chat or discussion group I would think that would be fine, you could ask the others in such a small group


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I never knit in a worship service. I reserve that time strictly for studying God's word. I would not judge someone else, because it is not my place to judge. This is my personal conviction.


----------



## Colette1 (Mar 21, 2012)

-knitter said:


> chclvr said:
> 
> 
> > ARE YOU KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


To Knitter,
:thumbup:


----------



## Colette1 (Mar 21, 2012)

DorothyLWM said:


> NCOB said:
> 
> 
> > Colette1 said:
> ...


Funny how that came to be. I do not get upset if someone larger than me sits next to me. If I am offended by someone it is because the person is intoxicated or has bad hygiene. Than I just get up and move to another seat, I do not judge them.


----------



## Colette1 (Mar 21, 2012)

kikifields said:


> No. It would be distracting to others. Plus being in Church is supposed to be a time of fellowship with others of your faith. You may be able to interact with others while knitting, but many will see it as a wall between you and them.


I do not agree about the wall between the knitter and others. I have knitted in public and met many people because of it. Knitting or crocheting actually opens a friendly dialogue with strangers. There is something warm and approachable about a person who knits or crochets.


----------



## Colette1 (Mar 21, 2012)

missylam said:


> I never knit in a worship service. I reserve that time strictly for studying God's word. I would not judge someone else, because it is not my place to judge. This is my personal conviction.


I also know someone who knits because it helps her stay calm and attentive. This person is hyper active and the ability to fidget constructively helps her from being nonconstructive. If the person has to fidget than by all means fidget away.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Dowager said:


> A bit unrelated to the topic, but the reference to the women knitting in church during WWI reminded me of a popular little tongue twister that went around back then:
> 
> Sister Suzie's sewing socks for soldiers
> Sock for soldiers sister Suzie sews,
> ...


I hadn't heard this one before. I like it :~).


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

It's none of anyone else's business if you're paying attention. How sickening. You go ahead and knit if you want.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

gclemens said:


> coolmoves said:
> 
> 
> > This was brought up late last year.
> ...


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## djlake (Nov 11, 2012)

I am an avid knitter and my husband is a minister. When this topic came up last time, I asked him what he thought. He said that he would probably find it distracting if I was the one doing the knitting. When asked about someone else, he said he would prefer they didn't, but wouldn't make a big deal about it. It's funny, because babies crying don't bother him a bit. I would be jealous if someone sat next to me knitting, but I wouldn't do it myself. To each his own.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

dagmargrubaugh said:


> KnitterNatalie said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you are a kinestetic learner...learn better/concentrate better while doing something physical...is there something else that you could do, like take notes or just doodle on a scratch pad while listening to the sermon? Best wishes.
> ...


I can completely identify. I cannot, and never have been able to take notes or follow along in the bible, while listening to a sermon. My church knitting was mindless charity knitting that helped me concentrate and benefitted others. Truthfully, people taking notes and flipping through the bible or hymnal distracts me, but that's my problem not theirs.


----------



## TinkU (Aug 31, 2012)

Hmmm.......there seem to be so many opinions on this. I would *love* to knit in church and I'm considering taking a small project and sitting in the overflow room. I can't jump up and down during the song service and I'm considering sitting at the very back of the overflow room and knitting away. I love church, love the sermon, but really dislike being judged. 

I would say, it's up to you. I'd much rather see someone knitting and listening to the sermon than squirming and driving themselves up a wall trying to listen and sit still when they obviously cannot. 


My husband and I have been in ministry for several years and my philosophy is that Jesus never turned anyone away. He loved everyone and encouraged people to come to Him and follow Him.


----------



## TinkU (Aug 31, 2012)

Just wanted to add that I haven't read all the replies on this thread, but I think it's wonderful that we all have an opinion and can express them without being attacked or judged. 


Personally, I need something to do so I can listen to the sermon. I have a hard time retaining things if I don't do something with my hands. I'm very kinesthetic and learn by doing things hands-on. (that was a bit redundant, yes?) LOL


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

headlemk said:


> g-mom said:
> 
> 
> > church = worship = humble attention to the Divinity, not a practical attention to daily routine or even the mundane. You could simply let your attention be on your devotion and honor not your needles. IMHO
> ...


Beyond beautiful, beyond tolerant, beyond accepting. I hope that kind of love is in every church worldwide.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

All my knitting is for charity but i will not knit in church.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm very saddened to hear how many people are not going to church because they felt they were judged by others. Church is not about judging others, in fact it should teach not to judge others. You don't go to church for the people or the pastor, you go for God. If you find a church or a denomination too judgemental, change churches. But, keep in mind that when we accuse others of being narrow minded or judgemental, we're being judgemental ourselves. I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm 67 years old and have wrestled with judging others most of my life. It's a human tendency to judge others that have different views and beliefs.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh, and yes "and now we have 15 more pages," but if people missed the first thread and want to express themselves, give hints, retell experiences, I love reading them and those that don't can ignore and read another thread instead. I love learning. Thank you all. (actually now it's 16 pages)


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ask yourself, "If Jesus Christ were sitting next to me, worshipping his Father, would I knit?"


----------



## canadagal (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow, 16 pages and everyone has an opinion.


----------



## Colette1 (Mar 21, 2012)

mmMardi said:


> I'm very saddened to hear how many people are not going to church because they felt they were judged by others. Church is not about judging others, in fact it should teach not to judge others. You don't go to church for the people or the pastor, you go for God. If you find a church or a denomination too judgemental, change churches. But, keep in mind that when we accuse others of being narrow minded or judgemental, we're being judgemental ourselves. I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm 67 years old and have wrestled with judging others most of my life. It's a human tendency to judge others that have different views and beliefs.


I must admit that I quit going because of the hypocrisy and judgment. When my mother was judge for not attending church because she had to work to feed the family, I decided that I can still believe and read the bible on my own. Staying and listening to hens and roosters in the church cluck about my mother and family was to distracting.


----------



## Colette1 (Mar 21, 2012)

mmMardi said:


> I'm very saddened to hear how many people are not going to church because they felt they were judged by others. Church is not about judging others, in fact it should teach not to judge others. You don't go to church for the people or the pastor, you go for God. If you find a church or a denomination too judgemental, change churches. But, keep in mind that when we accuse others of being narrow minded or judgemental, we're being judgemental ourselves. I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm 67 years old and have wrestled with judging others most of my life. It's a human tendency to judge others that have different views and beliefs.


I must admit that I quit going because of the hypocrisy and judgment. When my mother was judge for not attending church because she had to work to feed the family, I decided that I can still believe and read the bible on my own. Staying and listening to hens and roosters in the church cluck about my mother and family was to distracting.


----------



## stann (Mar 3, 2011)

God gives us the entire week to knit. Can we not give
Him one hour back on Sunday????


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

I really think that we have 6 days to knit and do all those things. If we like to go to Church, we really should try to keep that short time to ponder what is being said and to remember all that our Savior did for us. We can knit when we get home, on the bus or in the car and almost every other place.xxx


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

ditto. Knit but do not click


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> During WWII, the ladies knitted hats, gloves, scarves, sweaters, etc., for the service men. Many of them knitted in church. I have found that I can concentrate on a lecture (knitted a lot in school lectures) and remember what is said better if I am knitting. Lots of times I knit while I watch a sermon on TV. However, I have been a bit hesitant about knitting in church. Do you think people would think it was bad, that I was not attentive, did not have the right attitude? I would probably be knitting hats for charity because that is the best thing I do without a pattern.


Being a regular church goer, I would suggest that there is too much movement, i.e. standing to sing, sitting/kneeling to pray and for sermon, moving around to share the peace, going to the altar for communion/blessing, for a person to be knitting as well. However, having said that, I am not against someone knitting during the service, I just feel that there is too much activity, and the knitting would be picked up and put down too often.


----------



## hettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes, I think that it would be frowned upon, I have been tempted many times, but have not plucked up courage.


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

Colette1, Would you quit going to sports meetings, or movies or other activities if you feel that the people there might be hypocrites? We find all sorts of people in all sorts of places, but generally we go to Church to try to improve ourselves. I go every Sunday and all the people I meet there are very nice and we all try to improve ourselves and to help others where we can. Hopefully we don't give the impression that we might think we are better than others xxx


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

It seems to me that we are becoming somewhat judgmental in our responses. It is obvious that many of us are pretty passionate about this topic. Perhaps it is time to agree to disagree and for those thinking about knitting in church, consider those sitting near you and be respectful.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

knezmom said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/search.jsp?q=Church&u=&s=0
> 
> It's located here. My opinion? Knit. And the only one who has any right to judge you is God.


And would you also knit at a funeral? a christening? a wedding? 
I think it would be a very tacky reflection on a person's character. Just saying...


----------



## wojo75 (May 28, 2012)

Well said.


----------



## wojo75 (May 28, 2012)

johannecw said:


> It seems to me that we are becoming somewhat judgmental in our responses. It is obvious that many of us are pretty passionate about this topic. Perhaps it is time to agree to disagree and for those thinking about knitting in church, consider those sitting near you and be respectful.


----------



## wojo75 (May 28, 2012)

wojo75 said:


> johannecw said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to me that we are becoming somewhat judgmental in our responses. It is obvious that many of us are pretty passionate about this topic. Perhaps it is time to agree to disagree and for those thinking about knitting in church, consider those sitting near you and be respectful.


Well Said.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I just thought back to my early days of mothering and thought about breastfeeding my babies wherever I was - even in church or at concerts. I was respectful and covered my breasts, but tended to the needs of my baby. Perhaps knitting in church is another very personal decision that needs to be made by each one of us and those who are near us.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

It's the same in the Episcopal Church. We do a lot of sitting, standing and kneeling too.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Not during the service. It's not only about you but how it affects others in the congregation. Worship in the fellowship of others is a shared experience.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Carlyta said:


> It's the same in the Episcopal Church. We do a lot of sitting, standing and kneeling too.


if you didn't know they were two different churches, you would think they were just one. I've been in both due to a split in religion in families and they seem identical to me. (this is an aside comment from knitting in church)


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

The Church is the House of the Lord and I think it would be respectful to be 100% there.
Think about visiting the president, would I knit front of him? NO! I would put on the best dress, the best shoes, and I would have a respectful attitude. God is higher then any president!


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

annacovasa said:


> The Church is the House of the Lord and I think it would be respectful to be 100% there.
> Think about visiting the president, would I knit front of him? NO! I would put on the best dress, the best shoes, and I would have a respectful attitude. God is higher then any president!


What a wonderful response yours is. Putting things in perspective always works.


----------



## drmeredith (Jun 16, 2012)

My church's services are too busy for knitting. sometimes we refor to our liturgy as "Lutheran aerobics." But I sure do knit during business meetings, and If I could only get there soon enough, I would feel ok knitting before things start. And I've been in Sunday School classes that made me long for my needles!


----------



## Pastor Sharon (Jan 14, 2013)

Miss Nettie, I'm a pastor and also a knitter. I love thinking about God as a knitter (Psalm 139)and St. Paul wanting people to be knitted together in love (Colossians 2:2). I don't mind people knitting in church. I do it myself in lectures, concerts, etc. for the same reason you mentioned. I use bamboo needles so I don't "click". And I sit in the front rows where there are few or no people so I don't disturb anyone. By keeping my hands down near my lap and the ball of yarn securely in my bag, folks never know what I'm doing. Besides, many of them are tweeting, texting or playing video games during the sermon anyway! Peace be with you.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

. Besides, many of them are tweeting, texting or playing video games during the sermon anyway! Peace be with you.[/quote]

Oh my goodness, why are they in church if they are tweeting and texting and playing games? Just being in the building doesn't get you credits for spiritual activity.

Before Mass begins, the instruction is to turn off all video and cell phone instruments. Oh my!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Ty, ginnyinnr! 
If somebody visits me, I hope that person will treat me respectfully in my own house. I think I have to do the same when I am in His House.

The Bible tells me that: " ...the Lord your God is a consuming fire, a jealous God."( Deuteronomy 4:24), and when I am in His House and I am doing something else then honoring Him, will I not hurt His feelings?


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Find another church that has real believing Christians in it and you will not have to suffer their judgment. If you are following your Bible and not just the parts you want to believe then you will attend church to support your fellow believers and up lift one another. A church is not a building but a body of committed and faithful believing people . It is so easy to give up. So much harder to keep on plunging away.


Colette1 said:


> mmMardi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very saddened to hear how many people are not going to church because they felt they were judged by others. Church is not about judging others, in fact it should teach not to judge others. You don't go to church for the people or the pastor, you go for God. If you find a church or a denomination too judgemental, change churches. But, keep in mind that when we accuse others of being narrow minded or judgemental, we're being judgemental ourselves. I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm 67 years old and have wrestled with judging others most of my life. It's a human tendency to judge others that have different views and beliefs.
> ...


----------



## TinkU (Aug 31, 2012)

Unfortunately, there are wolves among the sheep. I understand being hurt by church folks. I took a God ordained sabbatical for one year to heal from the damage. He gently healed my heart during that time.

Keep your chin up. A bruised reed He will not break. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

Here here!


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

As a knitter/crocheter myself I know exactly what you mean about it not distracting you in the least from the sermon. I knit in meetings, at lectures etc. But I've become aware that a lot of non-knitters find it impossible to imagine that we can knit and have our minds on the service. My Episcopal priest also is a knitter and I knit in meetings without hesitation, but not during services. I don't know if she would mind, but I don't knit also, b/c in our church there's hardly any opportunity - between standing, kneeling, making the sign of the cross, giving responses, sitting only for a few minutes at a time.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

I haven't read all the responses so I don't know if I'm repeating what someone else has already said. For myself, I have to ask why do I go to church? Not to please myself but to worship God, learn from the message and enjoy fellowship afterwards. I think God is entitled to our full attention at least once a week and we should be able to give up an hour and a half or so to honor Him. I suspect you feel somewhat uncomfortable with the decision so my opinion says - go to church, don't give people a chance to gossip or criticize you and enjoy your knitting when you get home. To stretch the point a little, what would our church be if all the crafty ladies brought their projects to church? I can see a linea special pew reserved for women knitting, crocheting, beading, sewing, embroidering...... I'm not judging but simply offering my opinion.


----------



## Shania (Dec 19, 2011)

I for one would not knit or even think of doing so.. Its being there to hear from Jesus.. I know its Old Testament but even God rested on the 7th day.. Not to say you cannot knit on the 7th day, but give God a few hours to listen to what He has to say.. If not important to listen to the Lord why go?..


----------



## CatsRCats1 (Jan 20, 2011)

I am like you, I knit in church. I asked the pastor how he felt about it and he said it was not a problem. We now have a few other people doing it, too.

We now have a satellite church that meets in a diner. We have a new attendee because she could knit during church.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

mmMardi said:


> gclemens said:
> 
> 
> > coolmoves said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## outllet (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't knit during the service. I do, however, get to church very early to prepare for my Sunday school class. If I have time before the service (I usually do), I knit. My pastor loves that I knit, and always comes over before he begins the service to see what I'm working on. I also meet with some other ladies once a month after church and we knit prayer shawls.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

-knitter has a real problem with me. She targeted my post as "judgemental and nasty" and ignored the many others that were the same. However, I won't be run off by someone like that. 

I still won't knit in church. I went to a funeral yesterday, in a church, and didn't knit there either.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't think it is right for a couple of reasons, first, no matter how "automatically" you knit, your sub-conscious is working on the knitting, you are not totally present. Also, I'm pretty sure that some people would be either offended or distracted by it, this is where you have to decide who you put first, them, or yourself


----------



## ZENmama (Nov 21, 2012)

Here is my thought, if you do knitting for charity how could the heavens not smile on you? Blessed be!


----------



## Shania (Dec 19, 2011)

This is the very God who created the whole world,,, the very God of the whole world,, who gives life to everything and everyone.. He is GOD,, where at one time every knee will bow down and worship at some point in time Him. He is God and deserves our attention.. Jesus died for us,, Take note to stay awake,, it works,,chew gum only don't smack it or pop bubbles with it,,not judging anyone, have had to chew gum myself at times,, so I know it works,,Peppermint, fresh breath also lol


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

how about if we agree to disagree, my fellow knitters, and move on..to our knitting!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

No kidding, I think that is sage advice!
MindyT


----------



## Sala (Oct 21, 2012)

knezmom said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/search.jsp?q=Church&u=&s=0
> 
> It's located here. My opinion? Knit. And the only one who has any right to judge you is God.


I agree. God is the only judge, though plenty of so-called religious people don't accept that.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Sala said:


> knezmom said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.knittingparadise.com/search.jsp?q=Church&u=&s=0
> ...


depends what He is judging you for, knitting in Church or knowingly upsetting or distracting others, but that is a whole other topic. :lol:


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Me too! nuff said!!


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

I was just pondering while driving this morning and thought that if we go to Church for social reasons we could not see anything against knitting there, but if we go to remember the Savior's great Atonement and Sacrifice for each of us, then we need to have our minds upon Him as we partake of the Sacrament and listen reverently to those who speak to us. xxx


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

You right!
Also the Bible says: " Guard your steps when you go to the house of God. Go near to listen rather than to offer the sacrifice of fools, who do not know that they do wrong."-Ecclesiastes 5:1 - This also makes me to be more careful when I am in the presents of the Lord!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

This is not about to judge, we are talking about what is appropriate and what is not and respectfully we tell our own opinion.


----------



## WendyPolk (Nov 11, 2012)

Sala said:


> knezmom said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.knittingparadise.com/search.jsp?q=Church&u=&s=0
> ...


The religious should accept it... Matthew 7:1"Judge not, lest ye be judged."

Wendy


----------



## Jcaywood (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't believe God cares. God looks at the intent of your heart and no one else can judge that.


----------



## kwithee18 (Jan 3, 2013)

I just want you to know that in our church some of us knit during the service. Most of us are knitting prayer shawls so it just means there are more prayers added to the shawl we are making.


----------



## Colette1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Pastor Sharon said:


> Miss Nettie, I'm a pastor and also a knitter. I love thinking about God as a knitter (Psalm 139)and St. Paul wanting people to be knitted together in love (Colossians 2:2). I don't mind people knitting in church. I do it myself in lectures, concerts, etc. for the same reason you mentioned. I use bamboo needles so I don't "click". And I sit in the front rows where there are few or no people so I don't disturb anyone. By keeping my hands down near my lap and the ball of yarn securely in my bag, folks never know what I'm doing. Besides, many of them are tweeting, texting or playing video games during the sermon anyway! Peace be with you.


Well said. :thumbup:


----------



## Colette1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Laurelbee said:


> Colette1, Would you quit going to sports meetings, or movies or other activities if you feel that the people there might be hypocrites? We find all sorts of people in all sorts of places, but generally we go to Church to try to improve ourselves. I go every Sunday and all the people I meet there are very nice and we all try to improve ourselves and to help others where we can. Hopefully we don't give the impression that we might think we are better than others xxx


I tried other churches (6 total), but I got tired of hearing the do as I say but not as I do speech and the politics. The last church I attended until they made a teen mother stand up in front of the congregation and apologize for being pregnant out of wedlock. The church elders and Pastor turned a blind eye to the who was the father. The father was a Deacon and the girls father. I grew up in a town that held the records for most churches per capita, the town was than and still is conservative with some cult like views. Small town with lots of judgment and Kool aid. Nothing against the churches now, but I still have have a bad taste lingering in my mouth. No judgment to those who still go either, more power to you for standing up in your beliefs.


----------



## Colette1 (Mar 21, 2012)

headlemk said:


> g-mom said:
> 
> 
> > church = worship = humble attention to the Divinity, not a practical attention to daily routine or even the mundane. You could simply let your attention be on your devotion and honor not your needles. IMHO
> ...


I said that in an earlier post. Folks who must fidget to focus, I say fidget away.


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

Collette1, I understand your feelings. That poor girl!
I do hope that some hope and love came into her life. xxx


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

Colette1. Sorry, I spelled your name wrongly. My daughter is named Colleen. xxx


----------



## KRIKKITWARS42 (Aug 20, 2012)

I knit in church all the time. Mostly just during the sermon. I stop during prayers and communion. I also sing on the worship team so on the weeks im singing, I dont knit when I am on stage. No one cares. And for those of you who say you have a "right" not to be distracted, don't be absurd. So do new parents have to be told their children can't come because they might cry and distract you? Get serious - church is a community event and everyone is to come as they are. It's not about you, everyone can worship together in their way. Unless they are trying to distract purposefully from the goings on, it's perfectly fine. I don't have an obligation to make you comfortable.


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

I was taught that going to Church is the same as going to our Heavenly Father's house and that we should dress and act showing reverence for Him. I feel that it adds a little more to our lives when we show reverence and love for Him xxx


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

At my former workplace, one of the physicians regularly knit during important meetings. She - in fact - inspired me to pick up knitting again. However, she was the subject of many caustic glances and whispers because some of the other committee members felt she was not "tuned in" to the subject at hand; that her priorities were askew; and that her presence was made too casual with knitting needles instead of a pen in her hands. The point of this story is that perception overrides reality and anyplace where one is expected to focus on a group leader or an important topic is probably not the best place to knit.

PS - This avid knitter was later often approached to donate her lovely pieces for the purpose of hospital fundraisers!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

WHY NOT SIT IN THE FOYEY? SPELL? IF THE SERMON IS PIPED YOU CAN STILL HEAR IT AND WON'T BOTHER ANYONE AND I UNDERSTAND ''IF'' YOU HAVE ADD. AND IT HELPS U CONCENTRATE BUT THESE THINGS CAN BE WORKED OUT WITH YOUR PASTOR? NO?


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I, personally, would not knit in church---it would be divided attention. I think God would want our full attention.


----------



## Shania (Dec 19, 2011)

I myself would find it to be disturbing to see one knitting in church.. Now children crying and such is not as bad as some make it out to be... they don't always know what they want and cannot talk , so they cry.. grown ups who knit do know what that they want. I would not like to be offensive to the Lord God of the Universe by knitting in church. I am not one of those who is so quiet in church you hear a pin drop, I praise the Lord, Joyfully, clap, sing praise, take notes. but knit, nope. not judging, but stating me,,


----------



## nanarainbow (Jan 12, 2013)

Like I think I posted earlier - find a radio ministry you can tolerate and crochet while you go to radio church.


----------



## hazel zanella (Dec 8, 2012)

What would you think if some other person started painting.....a picture of God of course, or I started decorating a cake....for a Holy Communion of course...and so I could go on. NO, don't do it...disrepectful to the reason why we go to church.


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

Colette1 said:


> Pastor Sharon said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Nettie, I'm a pastor and also a knitter. I love thinking about God as a knitter (Psalm 139)and St. Paul wanting people to be knitted together in love (Colossians 2:2). I don't mind people knitting in church. I do it myself in lectures, concerts, etc. for the same reason you mentioned. I use bamboo needles so I don't "click". And I sit in the front rows where there are few or no people so I don't disturb anyone. By keeping my hands down near my lap and the ball of yarn securely in my bag, folks never know what I'm doing. Besides, many of them are tweeting, texting or playing video games during the sermon anyway! Peace be with you.
> ...


Amen to that very well said now for all you who think you have to put on airs to go to Church you are so wrong Jesus tells us come as you are he dose not say you have to wear the best cloths in town to come to my house no come as you are means come as you are. so many people will not go to Church because they think they are not welcome because they dont have fancy things to wear myself I wear blue jeans and a blouse/t-shirt ect... and no one has ever told me to go away because you are not dressed nice enough. my Church has a balcony it is hard for me to climb the stairs bad knees from the Army but I will on ocashion go up and sit and the things that people do would be ok with you nay sayers texting talking on the phone talking to others ect.... how is that ok when knitting or crocheting is not think back a few years women did this all the time. I knit/crochet in my sunday school class and during the serman and no one is ofended by it I not alone there are several that do this we stop during prayer in reverence to God.


----------



## Carol V (Jan 13, 2013)

You know, after I saw this topic, I went back to some of my spiritual reading at home (cutting into my knitting time, but hey, even hands need a break otherwise we end up with carpal tunnel syndrome--LOL!) I checked out a couple of things that I had seen in reading about the lives of various saints, as I'm Roman Catholic:

Concerning distraction at Mass: The beloved St. Therese, the Little Flower, was driven to near distraction by a fellow nun who sat near her in the chapel every day and seemed incapable of using her rosary beads silently. They banged and rattled against the pew in front of the other Sister with every single prayer (for non-Catholics, rosaries are merely a counting device to keep track of how many of each specific prayer we've said.) St. Therese was told by her spiritual director (a priest) to offer up the distraction to Jesus to unite herself with His sufferings.

St. Faustina Kozlowska, who brought the Divine Mercy feast and devotion to pre-WW II Catholics in Poland, had a lingering case of tuberculosis, which ultimately claimed her life. Some days she was too debilitated, or too contagious, to attend Mass in the convent, but traditionally, even the sick have a ministry of prayers and light work for others. She was knitting sweaters for the poor, which she could do as she prayed in her room in the infirmary (tuberculosis germs do not live long on environmental surfaces, such as clothing, and so the sweaters would not be an item of contagion for the recipients of the sweaters.) Before every knitting work session, she would offer the time to God, and ask that He would consider every stitch a prayer to be applied to the salvation of particularly notorious sinners. 

For reasons I mentioned before (fear of giving the impression to others that it is okay to distract myself even in part from what we Catholics consider the mightiest prayer that can be offered, I personally do not knit at Mass. I frequently, however, pray as I knit at home, thinking of either the recipient of the garment, or meditating on the life of Our Lord, or meditating on asking for grace to correct a personal fault, etc. 

I never think that someone who is poorly dressed is showing disrespect in church, by the way: I don't know if that person spent the night in an emergency room sitting with a critically ill or dying relative or friend. Or it might be the best they can afford; our parish has several homeless people who go to Mass, and they don't panhandle or do anything that is disturbing to others, even though a few of them look scary. We are supposed to be giving the benefit of the doubt to others, and leaving the judgment to God. We can, however, discern what is more uplifting to our own souls.

I really don't judge others who knit/crochet or the like, and i'm getting used to electronic devices since I found out that there are prayer apps that can be downloaded to smart phones. When I hurt my back, I downloaded an app for daily Mass readings to my phone, and took that to church with me so I could follow along: It was much lighter weight than even the paperback missals the church has in the pews. I accidentally left my phone at church one Sunday, and apparently, the priest found it (lucky me!) He called me to tell me he had it and I could pick it up. When I did, he told me he was pleasantly surprised about the daily Mass readings being on the phone, so I guess everyone isn't texting or playing Angry Birds on their phones!

Now, however, if someone were to wheel in a huge chocolate cake and start decorating it for the greater glory of God, there would be no way I'd be able to pay attention to anything but that cake--LOL!


----------



## Eugenia Poulos (Feb 3, 2012)

You draw the line somewhere and in this one is CHURCH .


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

This has been a on going discussion in the knitting forum forever and all people do is get nasty about it sooner or later.

People are people and will find any reason, excuse and have a good explaination to do what they want to do when they want to do it because we no longer think of anyone but ourselves.


----------



## outllet (Jul 3, 2012)

crochetmouse, you're my new favorite person! totally agree with you.


crochetmouse said:


> Colette1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pastor Sharon said:
> ...


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

well this is some things I found on the net about it.
http://knitting.about.com/gi/pages/poll.htm?linkback=%3C%21--&poll_id=2310952747&poll=1
http://knitting.about.com/b/2011/08/03/miss-manners-says-knitting-in-church-is-ok-what-do-you-think.htm


----------



## Grans (Sep 1, 2011)

It is a personal choice. To knit or not in church, personal choice between you and your maker. Do it or not your choice.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I can make no judgement of others who may be helped to concentrate by having their hands busy. I find that when my hands are busy, I have a divided mind and only half hear what is going on around me. Therefore, I could never knit in Church. I am also easily distracted by others near me in some busying activity and have to refocus my mind in order to worship.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

hazel zanella said:


> What would you think if some other person started painting.....a picture of God of course, or I started decorating a cake....for a Holy Communion of course...and so I could go on. NO, don't do it...disrepectful to the reason why we go to church.


I'm not so lucky, I don't have direct communication from God as to what He wants or doesn't want when it comes to the small stuff. I just trust that He knew what He was doing when he made each of us the way we are. The rest of it is just people judging one another. Only God is God, and second-guessing Him isn't serving Him, it's serving ourselves.....


----------



## Cythera (Jan 16, 2013)

I kind of suspect that at least some of the people in the church I attend would disapprove, but I think that you should do as you wish. For one thing, I believe that everything we do can be a form of worship. For another, I personally find that children and people whispering to each other during service can be quite distracting to me - but I think that the answer to that is that sometimes I'm much too distractable! So I think it's my problem, not theirs ...


----------



## ZENmama (Nov 21, 2012)

Jcaywood said:


> I don't believe God cares. God looks at the intent of your heart and no one else can judge that.


Well said Jcay, especially if this wonderful lady is knitting for charity. If the folks from her church are ok with it I say go for it. I feel as though there has been a lot of judgement going on with this thread instead of humble opinions, which is what our original poster asked for. I was very sad to see how upset some people have gotten over this topic and how harsh some of the comments have been. Let's all calm down and pick up our hook or needles


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

Who cares knit or not knit, it doesn't matter. From what I have seen and read here on these threads, many people that say they are church goers are very hypocritical anyway, very judgmental and not the nice Christians they lead us to believe they are. But they spout do not knit in church but yet it's ok to offend other people's feelings. I must admit this thread hasn't got out of hand yet, but it is now on 21 pages. As I said does it really matter if someone knits or not in church. People have many reasons to knit in church, unless you know these reasons you should not judge. I get sick of all this holier than thou talk. . I don't care if someone chooses to knit in church or not, not up to anyone to judge. It is not a crime.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

It has been proven that we listen and retain better when knitting. I was always guilty of daydreaming in church.


----------



## Colette1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Laurelbee said:


> Colette1. Sorry, I spelled your name wrongly. My daughter is named Colleen. xxx


That is okay, as long you do not call me late for supper. LOL.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I think it is more disrespectful to snore (guilty) than to knit/crochet. I am listening while my hands are active...not bringing the rafters down snoring.


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

There is a time and place for everything but knitting in church is not! Yes, church services are not what they have been but am not saying that is good. There are problems if you can't stop knitting for an hour or 1 1/2 hours during the week. Is the knitter seeking attention? Will you really accomplish that much? Take your knitting with you to the Dr's office, hospital, and community meetings!!!!


----------



## jzmc1 (Jan 5, 2013)

a great post - and so many diverse answers and opinions. I am a firm believer in freedom of thought and speech so it is up to the individual to judge the situation for their actions.


----------



## ZENmama (Nov 21, 2012)

While I respect your opinion Turtles, I think the part about the knitter seeking attention might have been a bit unnecessary. Remember, judge not lest ye be judged.


----------



## ZENmama (Nov 21, 2012)

:idea:


----------



## isabelita (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi! I am just like you. I can knit and listen and not miss a beat! I felt the same as you do about knitting in church , in my case, the Scripture that came to me was where Paul says that I am free to do (since knitting is not a sin!) but not all things are convenient. I felt that church was more than what most of us have made it to be, it's really a time to be with the Lord, in His Presence, away from all my distractions and cares and so I thought it 'respectful' towards the Lord not to knit there. Secondly, it is great for me but, I may be a distraction to others. So, I resolved my dilema and felt God's Peace about it. Sorry, I wrote so much because I was just like you concerning this issue. God Bless you.


----------

